# Mein Eindruck von Gentoo (3 Jahre)

## Treborius

Ich wollte kurz meine Meinung über Gentoo und Linux loswerden, 

nachdem ich nun Linux seit gerade mal 3 Jahren benutze.

Angefangen hat eigentlich alles mit DOS, und turbo-pascal, und assembler

Da war ich noch ein kleines kind, das sich gefreut hat das eine 

"punkt-setz-methode" viel schneller geht, wenn man sie in ASM implementiert.

Behaltet das im Kopf wenn ihr weiterlest.

Ich hatte damals keine Ahnung das es sowas wie unix überhaupt gibt.

Ich war zufrieden mit DOS, und dann kam windows 3.1, was ich mit vielen

Disketten auch installiert, aber nie genutzt habe. 

Irgendwie war damals die Computerwelt noch in Ordung, alles war klar, man wusste

wie ein Computer funktioniert, man wusste was er macht, wenn man diesen Befehl X aufruft.

Dann hat sich irgendwie mein Interesse an Computern verabschiedet. Ich hab mein

Abi gemacht, bin viel in der Welt rumgereist (wo es keine Computer gibt)

und kam dann irgendwann wieder.

Begann mein Studium, und meine erste mir selbst gestellte Aufgabe war :

VERSUCHE LINUX !!!!

Nach vielen GUIs die nichts ausgesagt habe, habe ich SUSE wieder aufgegeben. Ich meine

was sollen all die Threads in foren wie man einen kernel mit wlan Unterstützung baut, wenn man

nur GUIs gewohnt ist?

In einer Reise nach Polen bin ich dann auf Gentoo gestossen, und habe mich 6 Stunden durch die

install-Doku gearbeitet. Und endlich , endlich gefunden was zu mir passt.

Man lernt einfach alles über Gentoo//Linux wenn man eine Hand-Installation macht.

Und das gefühl wenn er bootet *träum*.

Hab mich dann so langsam in Linux eingearbeitet, und wieder mein Wissen über 

hardware und system-nah programmieren ausgekramt, und was soll ich sagen...

- Powernowd hab ich für meinen comp geändert (sonst lief es nicht)

- hab nen linux-from-scratch-mailserver in unserer wg laufen (ohne gentoo hätte ich das nie geschafft)

- bin für alle computer in der wg verantwortlich (alle gentoo only wegen mir)

- arbeite bei einer major company, und sogar doktoren der mathematik fragen mich um hilfe

es gibt zwar immer komische probleme, da ich meinen computer ~x86 laufen lasse,

aber an alle, nehmt euch zeit, macht eine stage3 installation, folgt der doku, und die konsole ist euer freund!!!

Danke an Gentoo

----------

## xraver

Tja, dann will ich hier auch mal loswerden wie ich zu Gentoo gekommen bin und was ich davon halte.

Computer haben mich schon immer interessiert. Leider komme ich aus einen Hasuhalt mit bescheidenen finanziellen Mitteln und musste lange warten eh ich mal einen Computer mein eigen nennen durfte. Also las ich Computer Literatur und Fachzeitschriften bis dann mit 12 einen C64 bekam. Das war 1992, in der Zeit hatten die meisten schon nen 286 oder mehr unterm Tisch stehen.

Wie sah damals mein Traum-PC aus? Ein 486 mit Soundkarte und Win95 sollte es sein. 1996 war es denn endlich auch soweit und der erste AMD 120Mhz Rechner mit 32MB war da. Win3.11 hab ich eben mal gleich übersprungen und bin dann gleich bei Windows95 gelandet. Diese Windows-Version musste fast täglich neu aufspielen weill ich im "bastel-wahn" das System zerschossen habe. Irgentwann musste ich festellen das ich aber jetzt nicht mehr weit komme. Die selbstentdeckungsreise hatte das Ende des Windows Universums erreicht.

Ich sah mich ein wenig um und fand eine Linuxversion von BHV. Toll, endlich neuer Input und ich würde vileicht irgentwann mehr von von Computern verstehen. Doch diese erste Linuxbekanntschaft war erstmal ein kleiner Schock für mich. Das Handbuch war schlecht, vieles funktionierte nicht und als ich dann auch noch die Installations-CD nicht aus dem Laufwerk entfernen konnte war der Ofen ganz aus. Stundenlang hab ich gebraucht um auf die CD zuzugreifen und einen reset benötigt um das CD-Rom Laufwerk zu öffnen. Nun gut, also erstmal wieder runter mit dem Kram den ich eh nicht verstehe und der auch nicht besonders gut lief. Danach bin ich noch über 1 oder 2 Suse Versionen gestolpert. Bei Suse wurd ich unter der Softwareauswahl erschlagen. 5 Webbrowser obwohl ich kein Internet habe. Zig Programme in 3facher Ausführung und nicht ein Programm lief. Toll, die Festplatte kann ich mir auch anderweitig zumüllen. Danach war erstmal schicht im Schacht.

Nach einer langen Windowsperiode kam ich dann 2001 zu Debian. Debian geviel mir schon viel besser. Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin - habs mir nur mal draufgemacht weill viele Leute sagten das es nur was für "Profis" sei.  Die apt Geschichte gefiel mir ganz gut. Aber auch hier das Problem was ich schon mit Suse hatte. Zu viel Stuff wird mir installiert und viele Sachen gingen nicht. Trotzdem muss ich zugeben das Debian ein guter Lehrer war und ich ne menge über Linux erfahren konnte. Dann kam ich 2002/2003 zu Gentoo. Nachdem ich durch das Handbuch die Installation geschafft hatte war ich sehr erstaunt über die Möglichkeiten.

- ich kann bestimmen was drauf kommt und was nicht

- amgepasste Software

- funktionierende Software! ich war echt erstaunt - jedes Programm was erfolgreich kompiliert wurde lief auch

- man lernt sehr sehr viel über den Aufbau/Funktionsweise von Linux

- und und und

Dazu kommen die Ausgezeichtete Dokumentation und natürlich das Forum. All dies hatt mich bewegt bei Gentoo zu bleiben, es meinen Freunden anzubieten - es einfach zu lieben. Jedesmal wenn ich unter einer anderen Distrie arbeite, stelle ich fest wie schön es unter Gentoo doch eigentlich ist.

Ich hoffe das Gentoo weiter so macht und ich nie wieder die Controlle über meinen PC verliere.

...so..jetzt reichts aber  :Wink: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Quote:*   

> Dazu kommen die Ausgezeichtete Dokumentation und natürlich das Forum. All dies hatt mich bewegt bei Gentoo zu bleiben, es meinen Freunden anzubieten - es einfach zu lieben. Jedesmal wenn ich unter einer anderen Distrie arbeite, stelle ich fest wie schön es unter Gentoo doch eigentlich ist.
> 
> Ich hoffe das Gentoo weiter so macht und ich nie wieder die Controlle über meinen PC verliere. 

 

Dito. Ich möchte noch hinzufügen das es hier auch eine wirklich tolle Community gibt. Sicherlich gibt es sie "oft" im Linuxumfeld. Aber hier findet man viele die ihr Handwerk wirklich verstehen..

Irgendwann werde ich es mir wohl nicht nehmen lassen, auf meinem nächste Messebesuch der Gentoo-Crew mal einen Kaffee auszugeben.. oder diese Coffeein-Limonade deren Namen ich schon weider vergessen hab.

----------

## Masta Pete

Ich glaube, ich werde die gelegenheit dieses threads auch gleich mal nutzen.

Computer sind ein teil meines lebens, seit ich mich erinnern kann. mein vater war über seehr lange zeit bei ibm als techniker für die "echten" rechner und so war auch zuhause immer mindestens ein pc. anfangs hab ich zwar dos überhaupt nicht gecheckt, is aber denk ich mal klar, wenn man ned lesen kann(kindergartenalter). aber nachdem mir meine ältere schwester beigebracht hat, wie ich laisur larry 1 und kings quest starte, hab ich mich auch mit dos noch angefreundet. windows 3.1 war eigentlich nur ein kurzer besucher auf meinem pc. und dann hab ich von unserem nachbarn 15 disketten mit einer windows 95 preview geschenkt bekommen. sofort hab ich meinen pc(286er, 16MB Ram(voll aufgerüstet), 200MB HDD, 2xFDD) von dos befreit und die 15 disketten eingespielt. aus heutiger sicht, war das echt ein krampf, da alle 10-15 minuten diskette tauschen, aber egal. irgendwann lief das ganze.

die lange bootzeit hab mich auch nicht gestört, weil da war ja die tolle animation(der abwechselnd hellblau-dunkelblaue streifen beim booten ganz unten am bildschirm. das hat mich so fasziniert, da war mir alles recht. unter windows 95 hab ich mich dann auch erstmal wirklich ernsthaft mit solitär, minesweeper und qbasic auseinander gesetzt. hätte ich damals nicht micht qbasic begonnen, glaub ich nicht, dass ich heute hier wäre  :Wink: 

doch irgendwann krepierte der pc und ich brauchte eine ersatz droge. inzwischen konnte ich schon lesen und schreiben, und war schon im gymnasium(1 klasse) und hab als ersatz einen p1@200mhz bekommen. den hab ich dann langsam immer weiter aufgerüstet, bis mir das mb abgeraucht ist. inzwischen war ich aber schon in den genuss von window 98(first generation) und dem doch recht stabilen windows nt 4.0 gemacht. das letzte system auf dem pc war dann windows 2000 und dazwischen musste ich umbedingt mal windows me ausprobieren.

dann wechslte ich in die htl und bekamm einen neuen pc. einen p4 mit 1,7ghz. der nette hersteller hat natürlich gleich xp draufgemacht und so bliebt mir auch das nicht erspart.

ca zu der zeit hab ich zum ersten mal von linux gehört. da war doch tatsächlich so ein komischer vogel in der klasse, der da sowas eigenartiges mit einem grünen nicht ganz eindeutig definierbaren kamälion auf seinem laptop installiert hatte. anfangs hat mich das aber nicht sonderlich interessiert. aber der bootvorgang! OMFG!! DA SIEHT MAN JA, WAS DAS DING BEIM BOOTEN MACHT!!!

von dem hab ich mir dann die cds zu suse 8.1 ausgeborgt und gleich mal ausprobiert. TOLL!! Nur...was mach ich mit zig browsern ohne internet, wieso geht der wlan nicht, wieso gibts kein hw 3d und und und....

suse 9.0 folgte dann auch noch, aber eher mehr als sekundäres dualboot system. es war halt nix neues und irgendwie ging es doch nicht so gut. war zwar nett, aber das war es schon.

und dann kam schon wieder der komische typ ca ein halbes jahr später. aber jetzt war da kein kamälion mehr, sondern nur noch text und eine lila kuh. hm, klar war das ein fall, für meinen leid geplagten pc. und so machte ich meine ersten schritte mit gentoo.

inzwischen ist schon mein ganzes home netzwerk linux verseucht und auch immer mehr von meinen freunden und bekannten, wollen wissen was das jetzt genau ist. so habe ich letztens einem freund auf einem apple imac g3 first generation(233mhz, 96mb ram) ein gentoo draufgespielt, weil er kein mac os hatte. und er ist zufriedener als mit mac os!

und ich denke, gentoo wird noch länger hier bei mir sein, zumindest hab ich noch keine ersatzdroge dafür gefundne  :Wink: 

lg

pete

----------

## dertobi123

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Irgendwann werde ich es mir wohl nicht nehmen lassen, auf meinem nächste Messebesuch der Gentoo-Crew mal einen Kaffee auszugeben.. oder diese Coffeein-Limonade deren Namen ich schon weider vergessen hab.

 

Mhhh .... Mate *lechz*

(Gut, eigentlich ist es ein Eistee und keine Limo  :Wink: )

----------

## hoschi

 *Treborius wrote:*   

> 
> 
> aber an alle, nehmt euch zeit, macht eine stage3 installation, folgt der doku, und die konsole ist euer freund!!!
> 
> 

 

Punkt.

Deswegen mag ich den GUI-Installer auch nicht, oder viel mehr, dass er bei den LiveCDs (und nur mit dennen kann man ohne Internet installieren) automatisch gestartet wird. Debian ist auch klasse, aber die Doku ist schon im ersten Moment so komisch verwurschtelt, und dass fertige Kernel-Image stoert mich auch irgendwie.

Hintergrund:

Anfang der neunziger habe ich mit 5 Jahren auf dem 386er meines Bruder nur ein paar MS-DOS Befehle eingeben koennen, und mir immer sagen lassen was ich tun muss. Aber ich konnte Wolfenstein3D starten  :Very Happy: 

Der 386 ist dann mit der PonySlaystation meines Bruders verschwunden, und damit der einzige PC im Haushalt. Spaeter gab es auch noch einen rund um das Jahr 1997, aber der war windowstypisch schnell unbrauchbar. Und ich hatte noch weniger Kontakt mit der Kiste als mit dem 386er.

2001 wollte ich dann einen PC, weil ich unbedingt die ganzen coolen Spiele der Kumpels auch spielen koennen wollte, allen voran Counter-Strike. Schmerzhaft musste ich merken, dass man da erst ein Update einspielen musste und  zwar ein grosses (mit Steam haette ich es wohl erst recht nicht geschafft). Nach ein paar Monaten entdeckte ich ein Internet-Forum, baute die erste Netzwerkkarte ein, entdeckte wie man CS-Scripts schreibt, begriff das WindowsME nicht das Beste ist, und wie man Windows neu installiert dann auch sehr schnell  :Wink: 

Dann ging es los. Uebertakten, einen PC selber zusammen schrauben, Tunen...

Irgendwie bin ich dann auf Linux gestossen, und fand es klasse dass man da wieder Tippen durfte. Ausserdem machte Linux/Unix den besseren Eindruck und war nicht "evil". Suse, Mandrake, Knoppix waren jedoch leider alle sofort wieder in der Ecke, alles "doof".

Und dann kamm Gentoo, es konnte sich halten. Obwohl es Anfangs unglaublich schwierig war fuer mich (genau genommen ein fieser Fehler mit dem USB-Bus auf dem Mainboard) wurde ich vertrauter, die Dokumentation war super genau und sehr gut. Ich lernte die Shell kennen, und habe gemerkt wie viel besser und "leeter" die Shell doch ist, wenn man mit ihr umgehen kann  :Very Happy: 

Fedora, Ubuntu und Redhat hatten noch Gastauftritte. Debian und Gentoo sind meine Lieblinge geworden, da werde ich zu nichts gezwungen, und Shell oder Desktop benuetzen. Ich kann alles neu kompilieren mit den USE/C-Flags die ich will.

Meine Bankausbildung habe ich abgeschlossen, die Fachhochschulreife nachgemacht, jetzt lerne ich C++ und beginne Ende dieses Monat Wirtschaftsinformatik (ja, der Judas unter den Aposteln!) zu studieren. Die Mathematik koennte mir allerdings dabei das Kreuz brechen.

Ich finde es Schade dass ich erst so spaet meine Liebe zu den Computer und IT gefunden habe, aber vielleicht ist es besser so. Sonst waere ich total vernerdet. Moment mal, ich bin total vernerdet!

----------

## slick

Da der Rechner gerade kompiliert und ich nichts anderes zu tun habe verfasse ich auch mal eben eine Zusammenfassung meiner Geschichte.

Also Teenie habe ich mir immer einen Computer gewünscht, aber nie einen bekommen. Irgendwann 1997/1998 habe ich dann mal ein kleines Sümmchen im Lotto gewonnen und gönnte mir davon einen wahnsinnig schnellen P 133 (Komplettsystem für ~5000 DM) Da war Win95 frisch rausgekommen und vorinstalliert, aber da mein Freund sowas auch noch nicht gesehen hatte habe wir als erstes die Platte formatiert und Win neuinstalliert. Natürlich war dann die ganze vorinstallierte Software mit weg  :Wink:  Ich habe dann viel am Windows rumgedocktert und bekam mit der Zeit auch einige alte Rechner (386,486) gescheckt. 

Ein anderer Freund von mir war CB-Funker und erzählte mir von Packet Radio... das hatte was mit Computer zu tun, klang also interessant. Also Funkausrüstung gekauft und angeschlossen. Hier machte ich meine ersten Schritte in DOS und lernte Befehlszeilen und Batch-Dateien zu schätzen. Auch qbasic kam zum Einsatz. Auch bot mir Packet Radio an einen Anschluß an die Welt, da meine Telefon zu der Zeit öfters abgeschaltet wurde, denn Internet war noch sauteuer und so kam man schnell auf mehrere hundert DM pro Monat, was ich mir als Azubi auf Dauer nicht leisten konnte.

Irgendwann in dieser Zeit erzählte mir mein Cousin von Linux. Also bin ich ab in den Laden und kaufte mir PTS-Linux. Ich bekam allerdings kein X installiert und die Konsole war ja sowas von kurios. Ich löschte es wieder und warf die CD in die Ecke.

Später beschäftigte ich mich mit HTML und beschloss mir einen Linux-Webserver aufzusetzen um alles realistisch durchzuspielen. (Apache, FTP, CGI...) Dafür kaufte ich mir SuSE 6.3. Eine lange Zeit war somit ein alter 486er mein lokaler Webserver. Da mich aber yast irgendwie nervte probierte ich LFS aus und ab sofort lief meine Webserver unter LFS. SuSE nutzte ich derweil als Experiement auf dem Desktop. Mir gefiel X und vor allem Möglichkeiten in der Console, die ich langsam immer mehr verstand.

Dennoch war ich im großen und ganzen relativ unzufrieden. Irgendetwas störte mich an SuSE. Ich weiß nicht mehr genau was es war, ich meine es lag daran das ich bei Problemen Seiten im Netz fand die eine Lösung beschrieben, aber die genannten Dateien bei mir ganz anders hießen oder aber die Anleitung überhaupt nicht zu SuSE paßte. Also probierte ich ein wenig mit anderen Distributionen herum. Mandrake, Slackware ... Debian (was sich aber nicht installiert bekam  :Sad: ... ) Etwa ~2002 las ich dann in der c`t einen sehr kurzen Artikel über Gentoo. Ich schaute es mir an und es war genau das was ich suchte. Zum einen ein System was ein ansprechendes Paketmanagement besaß, zum anderen doch ein Bastelsystem, an dem man selbst viel schrauben konnte. Genau das was ich mir immer gewünscht hatte. Tja, und seitdem zieht es mich in seinen Bann...

----------

## firefly

hoschi: schonmal die "nox"(oder so ähnliche) boot option der live-cd ausprobiert?

----------

## hoschi

 *firefly wrote:*   

> hoschi: schonmal die "nox"(oder so ähnliche) boot option der live-cd ausprobiert?

 

Im Wort "automatisch" liegt der Haken, und ohne den GUI-Installer sind die Voodoo-Scripte nicht zugaenglich, die man aber braucht um eine Stage3 zu generieren. Da waere ein Ncurses-Installer meinem Empfinden nach sinnvoller gewesen (den gibts ja auch!), so waere fuer eine richtige Stage3 auf der CD Platz geblieben und die Leute die per Shell-Installieren waeren nicht limitiert worden.

Ich finde nur, dass wir kein Gentopix brauchen. Schon gar keines, dass der besten Seite von Gentoo schadet, der Dokumentation. Der Installer ist uebrigens durchaus sinnvoll, sogar wichtig, gerade fuer Mehrfachinstallationen.

Also muss jedesmal beim Booten nox her, ausser ich habe kein Netzwerk, dann muss ich X11 starten lassen, sowas ist bloed. Wobei ja irgendwann mal DVDs kommen sollen und wir dann wieder eine richtige Stage3 bekommen.

Oder man baut sich selber was, aber den Aufwand rechtfertigt sowas nicht, wie ich inzwischen gemerkt habe.

----------

## xraver

Hab mich wenig, oder besser gesagt; gar nicht mit dem Installer auseinander gesetzt. Hört sich ganz schön miste an. Kann man trotzdem "klassisch" alles von stage1 aus bauen? Denk mal schon....

Nu zum Thema;

Siht ja ganz so aus als wären die meisten aus den gleichen Gründen hier.

Leute die ihre Computer lieben, eingefleischte Freaks sind, die gerne an Computer basteln lieben Gentoo weill´s ihnen Freiheit und Controlle verschaft.

Nice, und ich dacht schon ich wäre aleine mit diesen Gefühlen. thx

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *Quote:*   

> aber nachdem mir meine ältere schwester beigebracht hat, wie ich laisur larry 1 und kings quest starte

 

Laisure Larry 1? Als Kind?  :Wink: 

Zudem: Hatte das nicht einen Alters-Check, der so manche Fragen stellt, von denen man meinte, dass nur erwachsene sie beantworten können? Oder war das der zweite Teil?

Aber nun zu meiner Geschichte:

Erst einmal die generelle PC-Geschichte (vor Linux):

Etwa 1988/89/90 (weiß nicht mehr genau) bekam mein Vater einen Schneider PC (8086, denke ich).

Damals war ich etwa 6 Jahre alt. Natürlich interessierten mich erstmal nur die Spiele (Black Cauldron, Frogger, California Games, Test Drive, Mach 3, Kings Quest 1/2 etc.), später lernte ich jedoch mit DOS umzugehen.

Irgendwann bekam mein Vater dann einen 386, den er irgendwann aufrüstete zu einem 486. Damals war natürlich Doom für uns der Hit (1992)...

Irgendwann kurz danach bekamen wir (also meine Schwester und ich) einen PC von verschiedenen bekannten zusammengespendet... Eine Festplatte von dem ein Mainboard von der...

Damals waren wir noch pur in DOS unterwegs.

Als nächste Station bekam ich dann einen 386SX (vom Untermieter abgekauft). Dieser PC war fast so langsam wie der 286, hatte aber u.a. ein 1x CD-ROM Laufwerk. Etwas später besorgte mein Vater dann ein 386DX-Mainboard und baute dies bei mir ein... Der Geschwindigkeits-Unterschied war enorm...

Ich setzte immer noch DOS ein und lernte auch, am PC "rumzubasteln". Auch ich habe gerne experimentiert und dabei ab- und zu was zerschossen  :Wink: 

Nun kam ein großer Sprung: Der Kauf eines 100 MHz-PCs (Cyrix i586). Hier habe ich am Anfang auswählen können, ob ich DOS oder Win95 haben wollte... Ich habe mich für DOS entschieden. Jedoch bekam ich Win95 trotzdem auf einer CD mit...

Ich setzte DOS so lange ein, wie es nur ging, da ich nicht viel von Windows hielt. Vor allem nicht von Win95. Erst als es nicht mehr anders ging (Programme und Spiele liefen nur noch auf Win95), stieg ich um.

Jedoch bastelte ich mir in die autoexec.bat und config.sys ein kleines Boot-Menu, so dass ich immernoch "pures" DOS booten konnte.

In dieser Zeit habe ich auch mal mit OS/2 Warp 4 experimentiert, was jedoch leider nie zufriedenstellend funktionierte.

Nächster Schritt: Das Aufrüsten auf einen 200MHz Pentium-MMX (der jetzt noch/wieder als Router/Server werkelt).

Dies war kein Komplett-PC, sondern ich habe das Mainboard selbst gewechselt. Der 100 MHz Cyrix (ein Peacock Diano, wenn ihr es genau wissen wollt  :Wink:  ) war der letzte "richtige" (also vordefinierte) Komplett-PC, den ich mir gekauft hatte.

Inzwischen setzte ich Win98 ein (immer noch mit DOS-Boot-Möglichkeit).

Und nun kommt ein neuer PC... Und zwar ein Fehlkauf (muss so 2000 rum gewesen sein):

Bei einem PC-Händler in der nächstliegenden Stadt (Gießen), habe ich mir Teile für einen 550 MHz Pentium III geholt.

Ich hätte viel mehr Druck machen sollen und auf Marken-Teile bestehen sollen. Ich hatte von Anfang an NUR Probleme mit dem Teil. Es stürzte ALLE ZWEI MINUTEN ab, sobald man mehr machen wollte, als nur Textverarbeitung.

Ich habe alles mögliche versucht und den PC auch zum Händler gebracht, aber diese inkompetenten Leute haben einfach nur einen billigen Slot-Lüfter eingebaut (weil meine Voodoo Banshee angeblich warm werden würde), den GraKa-Treiber upgegraded (auf eine NICHT funktionierende Version) und damit war das Problem für die erledigt.

Heute bin ich mir relativ sicher, dass das Mainboard defekt ist.

Weil ich so frustriert war, habe ich mir nur ein halbes Jahr später einen neuen PC geholt. Und damit dieser eine Weile hält UND richtig läuft, wollte ich was RICHTIGES haben.

Inzwischen gab es in der Nähe endlich wieder einen PC-Fachhändler, wo ich mir die Einzelteile bestellen wollte.

Man schlug mir vor, den PC von einer Drittfirma zusammenbauen zu lassen, da das garantiemäßig etc. besser wäre...

Ich willigte ein...

Jedoch gab es auch hier Ärger: 1. Dauerte es LANGE (2 Wochen), bis ich ÜBERHAUPT etwas von meinem PC gehört habe. Und das was ich gehört habe, war schon toll: DDR-Speicher gab es nicht mehr bei denen.. Entweder ich müsste WOCHEN warten, oder aber ich nehme doch noch normalen SD-RAM und bekomme dafür Preisnachlass... Da ich von der langen Wartezeit schon genervt war, nahm ich halt SD-RAM...

Nach einer weiteren Woche, habe ich den PC dann endlich bekommen... Ich habe dann meine Laufwerke eingebaut (ich habe den PC ohne irgendwelche Laufwerke bestellt) und was ist? Der PC läuft nicht...

Bluescreen beim Booten oder wenn ich versuche Windows neu zu installieren... Erst als ich im BIOS den L2-Cache ausgeschaltet habe, konnte ich Windows neu installieren und booten... Allerdings dauerte das alles STUNDEN!

Also brachte ich den PC zum Händler und bekam natürlich erst mal zu hören, dass wahrscheinlich ICH schuld wäre...

Jedoch hat er dann doch nachgeschaut und stellte fest, dass die Drittfirma, die meinen PC zusammengebaut hatte, beim aufsetzen des CPU-Kühlers die DIE der CPU angeknackst hatte... Und so wurde die CPU anstandslos ersetzt...

Seitdem läuft der PC und ist bis heute noch mein Haupt-PC (Siehe Signatur).

Und nun zur Linux-Spezifischen Geschichte:

Ich hatte auf meinem 200 MHz PC mal Linux installieren wollen, es hat aber nicht so recht geklappt... Hatte auch nicht SOO den Elan (SuSE Linux 6.2 CHIP-Edition). Also wurde es erstmal nichts...

Als ich meinen heutigen PC bestellt hatte (siehe generelle PC-Geschichte) und es dort den Ärger mit der CPU gab, hatte ich zu Hause natürlich nur meinen 550 MHz PC ohne Laufwerke...

Jedoch hatte ich noch eine alte 5,25"-Festplatte (1 GB) und ein altes 24x CD-ROM Laufwerk rumfliegen.

Windows installieren war nicht, da ich da eh nur Frust damit hätte und meine Win98 CD eh gerade beim Händler war.

Also baute ich die beiden Laufwerke ein und suchte die alte SuSE-Linux 6.2 CHIP-CD raus.

Das installieren lief diesmal relativ reibungslos und auch das Einrichten ging mit nur wenigen Schwierigkeiten.

Und als das Linux dann lief, war ich richtig erstaunt: Es lief schnell und STABIL! Auf dem PC, der normalerweise alle zwei Minuten abstürzt!

Während ich auf meinen neuen PC wartete, spielte ich also an und auf dem - für mich neuem - Linux rum und gewann es lieb. Die ganzen Mini-Spiele, die dabei waren, haben mir dabei auch viel Freude bereitet.

Als ich dann meinen neuen PC endlich wieder bekam und er auch funktionierte, habe ich als zweit-System somit ein SuSE Linux 8.2 Pro installiert, dass ich mir bestellt hatte.

Ich war zwar hauptsächlich immer noch in Windows, "bastelte" aber als mal an meinem SuSE rum und versuchte neuere Versionen. 9.1 war mein letztes SuSE-Linux.

In SuSE beschäftigte ich mich zunehmend mit der Konsole, da diese mir viele Möglichkeiten bot und ich viele Sachen auch gar nicht anders zum laufen bewegen konnte. Ich kompilierte Programme und später auch meinen eigenen Kernel.

Vor etwa drei Jahren hörte ich dann das erste mal von Gentoo-Linux.

Einige Tage/Wochen habe ich es mir "nur" im Internet angeschaut, jedoch wurde ich dann neugierig.

Ich druckte die damalige Version des Handbuches aus, las es mir durch und installierte nach dieser Anleitung Gentoo Linux.

Es hat lange gedauert, bis ich es installiert und - meinen Wünschen entsprechend - eingerichtet hatte, aber ich habe es nicht bereut.

Zunehmend geriet Windows (inzwischen Windows XP) in den Hintergrund und heute benutze ich Windows nur noch zum Spielen einiger Spiele.

Kurz VOR (oder war es doch schon NACH?) Gentoo reaktivierte ich übrigens meinen 200 MHz-PC. Dieser war bis dato der Schreib-PC meiner Schwester. Jedoch war diese schon seit einiger Zeit ausgezogen und sie nutzte den PC gar nicht mehr.

Somit entschloss ich mich, diesen PC zum Router/Server zu machen.

Ich entschied mich für eine Live-Distribution namens Devil-Linux.

Die Konfiguration wird hierbei auf einer Diskette gespeichert.

Devil-Linux lief über ein dreiviertel Jahr auf dem kleinen Router und zuletzt hatte dieser eine Uptime von genau 160 Tagen... Dann kam ein Stromausfall  :Wink: 

An dem Tag hatte ich mich dann entschieden, Gentoo auch auf diesem PC zu installieren, da Devil-Linux zwar nicht schlecht, dafür aber langsam war... Schließlich muss es alles von CD laden...

Es hatte über zwei Tage gedauert, aber schließlich lief Gentoo auf dem Router/Server und seitdem (10.12.2004) verrichtet er schnell, stabil und zuverlässig seinen Dienst...

Jetzt habe ich aber eine Menge geschrieben...

Muss wohl der längste Foren-Post sein, den ich je geschrieben habe  :Wink: 

----------

## hoschi

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Hab mich wenig, oder besser gesagt; gar nicht mit dem Installer auseinander gesetzt. Hört sich ganz schön miste an. Kann man trotzdem "klassisch" alles von stage1 aus bauen? Denk mal schon....
> 
> Nu zum Thema;
> 
> Siht ja ganz so aus als wären die meisten aus den gleichen Gründen hier.
> ...

 

Jupp, kannst du. Mit der Minimal-CD, oder eben mit der genannten Option, aber da muss man dann Online-Zugang haben, oder sonst woher die Stage-* klauen. Nix gegen den Installer (er hat auch seinen sinn!), aber das ganze Gnome-Zeug ist es niemals Wert mit diesem Voodoo-Zeugs um sich zu schmeissen, um irgendwie eine Stage3 on-the-fly zu generieren.

----------

## Masta Pete

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   aber nachdem mir meine ältere schwester beigebracht hat, wie ich laisur larry 1 und kings quest starte 
> 
> Laisure Larry 1? Als Kind? 
> 
> Zudem: Hatte das nicht einen Alters-Check, der so manche Fragen stellt, von denen man meinte, dass nur erwachsene sie beantworten können? Oder war das der zweite Teil?

 

Jap, das war der einser teil. beim zweiten musst du einer frau eine telefonnummer zuordnen.

Aber nachdem ich zu der zeit kein englisch konnte, hab ich einen schulkollegen von meinem vater(von dem ich das spiel hatte) so lange mit den fragen genervt, bis er mir gesagt hat, ich solle einfach [alt]+x drücken. und siehe da, auf einmal braucht man keine fragen beantworten ^^

aber am lustigstens fand ich damals, wenn man larry neben die bar geschickt hat in die gasse und er verprügelt wirden ist. bzw wenn man ihm auf die strasse schickte und er vom auto überfahren worden ist, war das echt kool, wie der dann in die fabrik gekommen ist. nachdem ich englisch konnte, hab ich dann auch mal begonnen, mich ernsthaft mit dem spiel auseinander zu setzten. ich habe es aber bis jetzt noch nicht bis zum ende geschaft. nachdem larry, fawn heiratet, weis ich nimma weiter. mein vater hat zwar gemeint, dass ich nun im casino im obersten stock irgendwie durch die goldene türe gehen muss, aber das hab ich nicht geschaft.

hat vielleicht jmd einen tipp für mich? *fg*

lg

pete

----------

## spirou

Ich bin ein schwieriger Linux-User. Zur Zeit etwas unzufrieden und leicht geneigt, den Programmierern von XP einigen Respekt zu zollen.

Dennoch ist mein Hauptsystem jetzt schon seit geraumer Zeit gentoo Linux.

Ursprünge: Atari 1024 - Atari STE -Atari Falcon. Daher schon mal eine gewisse Abneigung gegenüber dem PC-Mainstream. Die Ataris wurden praktisch ausschließlich für Musikzwecke benutzt.

Irgendwann war bei Atari sense, dann kam der erste 486. Da mir nach wie vor das damals aktuelle Windows 3.1 nicht wirklich zusagte, setzte ich hauptsächlich OS/2 ein, allerdings mit mäßigem Erfolg, was die Musikgeschichten anging.

Als dann Windows95 kam, ging mit OS/2 eh nicht mehr viel. Trotzdem hatte ich wohl immer eine gewisse Affinität zu Non-Mainstream-Betriebssystemen und hab mir damals SuSE-Linux installiert, natürlich im Dual-Boot mit Windows95. Es war Version 5.2 mit Kernel 1.4...die CDs hab ich sogar noch  :Wink: . Es war beeindruckend, daß man damit einen Desktop malen konnte, der fast wie Windows95 aussah, wenn auch mit mäßigem Erfolg, was die Musikgeschichten anging.

Ich wurde Profi im Musikbereich, lange Zeit war der PC dann nur Werkzeug, und etwas anderes als Windows98 kam gar nicht in Frage. Privat wurde der Rechner praktisch gar nicht benutzt, ich hatte sicher länger als ein Jahr nichtmal einen Internetzugang.

Als ich dann für mich das Chatten entdeckte und die ersten Flatrates auftauchten, kam dann die ausrangierte Audio-Workstation nach Hause und es gab wieder Platz für Experimente. In einer Zeitschrift gab es eine CD mit Mandrake 8.0, das mich begeistert hat. Ich konnte praktisch alles, was ich im Privatbereich benötigte unter Mandrake/Linux machen, wenn auch mit mäßigem Erfolg, was die Musikgeschichten anging.

Einige Probleme bei Updates etc. brachten mich dann zu einer Neuinstallation, aber diesmal wollte ich es wissen und versuchte es mit überraschend guten Erfolgen mit LFS. Die Stabilität von selbstkompiliertem Code hat mich schon sehr beeindruckt und ich blieb eine ganze Weile bei LFS, wenn auch mit mäßigem Erfolg was die Musikgeschichten anging.

Leider erwies sich das LFS-System auf Dauer als zu kompliziert zu warten, die Abhängigkeiten aufzulösen war nur was für Masochisten. Sourcenbasiert wollte ich aber bleiben, weil mich wie gesagt die Stabilität sehr beeindruckt hat. Also bin ich bei Gentoo (1.4) gelandet. Das war wirklich toll! Es war fast wie mein geliebtes LFS, nur ohne den Stress bei der Auflösung der Abhängigkeiten. Tja, und seitdem mache ich eigentlich alles mit Gentoo (ich lebe im Prinzip auch davon), wenn auch mit mäßigem Erfolg, was die Musikgeschichten angeht....

----------

## Master-DOS

Na dann will ich mein teil auch mal erzählen  :Very Happy: 

Angefangen hab ich eigentlich wie viele mit dem C64 ich hatte bis zum 14 Lebensjahr alle Computer von meinem Onkel erhalten bessergesagt seine alt geräte bekommen wenn er sich neue gekauft hatte...

mit der C64 war anfangs nur Spielen drinne später als ich lesen und schreiben konnte freundete ich mich erstmals mit BASIC an.

danach folgte ein Amiga 500 mit WB 1.2 ich war begeistert von der Workbench... und die ganzen Spiele Musik Progs usw... 

das ganze ging bis zum Amiga 2000 mit Kick 2.1 und WB 2.1 

dann folgte mein erster PC ein 8086 mit 640 KB arbeitsspeicher und 20 MB MFM HDD... inkl MS-DOS 3.20 wie sollte es ander sein es war ein Commodore PC 20 

einige Zeit später bekam ich dann das erste mal Windows 2.10 in die Hand gedrückt von meinem Onkel, voller hoffnung es sei der WB ebenwürdig oder gar besser, erlitt ich eine herbe entteuschung als ich Windows das erste mal startete... ich glaube in dem moment hab ich auch nur OMG WTF ist das gedacht... war es eine herbe entteuschung... da es eigentlich nichts konnte außer nichts. mit 3.0 stieg aber wieder die hoffnung Windows könnte ja noch besser werden...

ich bekam endlich meinen ersten 486 DX 33 mit 4 MB ram... und hatte mit stolze 60 DM angespart um mir gebraucht ein Windows 3.11 WFW zu kaufen... nungut es war der WB immer noch nicht ebenwürdig und auch rechht instabiel aber alle mal besser als nichts da Windows unterhalb von 3.1 eh zu nichts zu gebrauchen war außer zu nichts  :Very Happy: 

mein rechner ging irgendwann kaputt und ich bekam mein ersten P1 233 MHz mit 32 MB ram und 2 GB hdd.. was war ich stolz auf die möhre... juckelten viele von meinen kollegen doch noch mit einem 486 rum  :Very Happy: 

Eines schönen tages auf der suche nach neuen PC zeitschriften stach mir das erste mal eine Linux Zeitschrifft ins gesicht.. 19,95 DM sollte sie kosten und hatte eine DEMO version von SUSE Linux intus... 5.2 war es... ich dachte mir wenn ich schon gebraucht 60 DM für ne Windows version ausgeben konnte, dann auch 19,90 für ne Demo... 

Zuhause fing ich dann gleich an mich an die installation ran zu machen... weit kam ich allerdings nicht da dies das erste mal war wo ich mit dem Partitionieren einer HDD konfrontiert wurde... ich hab glaube etwas um die 3 Tage gebraucht um die HDD zu partitionieren und als der Suse Installer endlich die Partitionierung akzeptierte hab ich mich nur gefragt "toll wie haste das nun gemacht o_O" naja schicksaal... nachdem ich suse endlich installiert hatte wusste ich nicht wirklich recht was ich damit anfangen sollte, da die Demo ja nur die erste CD bereitsstellte... ein paar tage später kam mein Onkel und drückte mir eine Suse 5.2 Distro in die hand mit den Worten "Hier was neues zum spielen für dich, ich kanns nicht gebrauchen" ich war natürlich happy konnte ich endlich Suse voll installieren und somit vieles mehr machen... ich saß glaube ich mit dem handbuch die ganze nacht am rechner und installierete mir Suse...

naja wirklich begeistern konnte mich das nicht alles... so stieg ich dann irgendwann wieder auf Windows 95 um..

die Jahre verstrichen ich Installierte mir hin und wieder mal ne aktuelle Demo von Mandrake Redhet Suse und co um zu schauen was Linux mittlerweile zu bieten hatte.. aber es war nie was für mich... ich konnte mich noch nie mit den abhänigkeiten anfreunden... andauernd fehlten mir irgendwelche lbs zum installieren der progrmme..

2004 erlitt ich mal wieder ein total crash und hatte die schnauze gestrichen voll von Windows... ich schaute mich im netz um und beschloss mal im IRC einer der Linux räume zu besuchen... in dem ich schnell einen Gentoo Fanatiker begegnete welcher mir schon oft und viel geholfen hatte  :Smile:  nach und nach lernte ich mehr Gentoo user kennen... jedoch hielt sich Gentoo zu dieser Zeit nie lange bei mir aufen System... ich vermisste einfach noch zu vieles von Windows... 

jetzt vor paar Wochen erlitt ich wieder nen netten Crash und hatte wieder die schnauze gestrichen voll... also kramte ich meine Gentoo 2004 raus und hab mir das Gentoo Handbuch ausgedruckt... seither Rennt Gentoo als Hauptsystem und ich bin glücklich und zu frieden... ich frag mich nur wieso ich früher nicht den elan gehabt habe Gentoo drauf zu lassen.. aber da war wohl die Macht der gewohnheit mit im spiel... 

einzigste was ich noch vermisse ist ab und zu mal nen nettes Game.... aber auch da hab ich mittlerweile abhillfe geschaffen ich hab mir einfach nen Amiga Emulator installiert und zocke mal wieder meine ganzen Amiga spiele  :Very Happy:  macht ja immer noch spaß...

Joa das war so meine geschichte...   :Smile: 

----------

## xraver

 *spirou wrote:*   

> Ich bin ein schwieriger Linux-User. Zur Zeit etwas unzufrieden und leicht geneigt, den Programmierern von XP einigen Respekt zu zollen.
> 
> 

 

Wieso das? Mein Respekt gilt den Leuten/Programmierern die in ihrer Freizeit OS-Software Programmieren und nicht irgent welchen WindowsXP Programmierern. Die werden bezahlt und es ist ihr Job gute Arbeit zu machen(auch wenn se das net hinkriegen). Also nix mit Pespekt für denen.

 *spirou wrote:*   

> 
> 
> was die Musikgeschichten angeht....

 

Tja, das Problem haben viele, ich auch. Aber Steinberg und CO könnten ja mal von dem Geld was sie so alles in den A gesteckt bekommen,  ihre "Quasi"-Standarts wie VST auf Unix portieren.

----------

## Anarcho

 *xraver wrote:*   

>  *spirou wrote:*   Ich bin ein schwieriger Linux-User. Zur Zeit etwas unzufrieden und leicht geneigt, den Programmierern von XP einigen Respekt zu zollen.
> 
>  
> 
> Wieso das? Mein Respekt gilt den Leuten/Programmierern die in ihrer Freizeit OS-Software Programmieren und nicht irgent welchen WindowsXP Programmierern. Die werden bezahlt und es ist ihr Job gute Arbeit zu machen(auch wenn se das net hinkriegen). Also nix mit Pespekt für denen.
> ...

 

Dann schreibt denen halt mal ne Mail oder ruft dort an. Schliesslich ist in der Lizenz doch bestimmt Telefonsupport enthalten.

Die meisten kommen eben nicht von alleine auf die Idee vielleicht mal über den Tellerrand zu schauen. Aber wenn sich genügend Leute melden, wer weiss, vielleicht bringt es dann was. Ich habe dem Autor vom "Total Commander" auch ne Email geschrieben. Und er schrieb sogar zurück das sie es bereits versucht hatten, dann aber irgendwie Probleme mit abstürzen usw. hatten. Aber vielleicht ist es dann gerade meine Email die ausreicht um das Projekt nochmal anzugehen.

----------

## SkaaliaN

Begeistert. Bestes System welches ich nicht mehr missen möchte. Ich hoffe das es mal nie aufhört...!

MfG

Scup

----------

## deejay

Ganz genau. Ich möchte Gentoo auch nicht mehr missen wollen. Gerade weil man es so individuell an die eigenen Bedüfnisse anpassen kann. Für Sachen die unter Win besser laufen, starte ich halt noch per Dualboot mein WinXP. Aber das passiert sehr selten. Ansonsten ist gentoo ja nicht nur ein System, sondern auch ein Hobby  :Wink: 

Gruß

deejay

----------

## tamiko

Ich finde es interessant, dass es (nach obigen Geschichten) vielen von euch so ergangen ist wie mir:

Es passt(e) in Sachen Linux einfach nur eine Distri - und das war (und ist   :Wink: ) Gentoo.

Bei den großen, gängigen Distributionen wird man einfach mit Programmen überladen (oder zugeko*, wie ich mich manchmal gefühlt habe) und die bereitgestellten GUI-Tools für Einstellungen sind eher kontraproduktiv.

Dahingehend traf Gentoo bei mir voll ins Schwarze.

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich hoffe mal das es nun nicht alles gecancelt wird...(intel will die treiber closed lassen, wie auch schon nvidia und ati)....  :Rolling Eyes:   :Sad: 

----------

## mondauge

Ok.. meine Computer-Biografie sieht so aus:

Ein damaliger Kumpel von mir hatte immer alles neben Gameboy und Sega Megadrive auch einen C64 mit Tape-Drive. Bei dem sind wir als 9-jährige immer an der Kiste gehockt und haben irgendwelche Spiele gespielt, die sein älterer Bruder angeschleppt hat (z.B. Airborne Ranger). Aus dem C64 wurde eine Amiga500 und dann ein Amiga CP1200, wobei mehr als spielen net drin war.

Irgendwann kam dann bei mir der Punkt, an dem ich meine Eltern angejammert hab, dass ich auch nen Rechner will. Über ein paar Umwege bin ich dann auch an einen gebrauchten C64 mit Grün-Schwarz-Weiß-Monitor gekommen. Da ich nicht so viele Spiele hatte wie mein Kumpel und das zocken auch so langsam seinen Reiz verloren hatte, hab ich als 13-jähriger das erste Mal in ein Buch über GW Basic geschaut und angefangen, die abgedruckten Programme abzutippen und auszuführen.

Als ich 14 war kamen meine Eltern auf den Trichter, dass sie Onlinebanking machen wollen (über T-Online BTX  :Very Happy:  ) und dass man dafür nen richtigen PC braucht. Also haben sie einen schicken Compaq-Computer mit einem 486SX2-66Mhz mit 8MB RAM gekauft, auf dem Windows 3.1 schon vorinstalliert war. An der Kiste hab ich dann auch viel Zeit verbracht, wobei auch das Spielen wieder attraktiver geworden ist. Schnell hab ich dann rausgefunden, dass ein SX-Prozessor der letzte Mist ist, aber damit musste ich erstmal zurecht kommen. Nachdem ich in der Schule Turbo Pascal gelernt hatte und auch auf besagtem 486er kleine Programme geschrieben hatte, kam Microsoft mit dem wunderbaren Windows95 auf den Markt. Wochenlang bin ich meinen Eltern in den Ohren gelegen, dass ich das haben will und irgendwann durfte ich das dann auch kaufen  :Smile:  und installieren. Tja.. und dann hab ich an Win95 rumgemacht und ich fand das alles super toll. Aufgrund der dann zum damalige Zeitpunkt recht schwachen Maschine ist die Spielerrei wieder in der Hintergrund gerückt und ich hab mich mehr dem Programmieren gewidmet.

Als 16-jähriger hab ich dann von der Schule aus ein Berufspraktikum bei einer kleinen IT-Firma gemacht. Da durfte ich dann Hardware zusammenschrauben und die fertigen Kisten aufsetzen. Als ich den Leuten dort erzählt hab, dass ich nur einen 486er SX habe, haben sie erst laut gelacht und mich im Anschluss aber unterstützt, sodass ich mir einen eigenen Rechner bestehend aus zahlreichen gebrauchten Teilen (und auch ein paar neue) zusammenbauen konnte. Am Ende kam dann ein AMD K6-233 mit 32MB RAM bei raus, der mich lange begleitet hat. Hier war dann plötzlich auch Spielen wieder ein Thema. Auf ner LAN (jaja.. hatten wir damals schon mit dem guten alten BNC-Zeugs) mit ein paar Freunden kam auch ein Klassenkamerad, der irgendwas von einem neuen Betriebssystem namens Linux gefaselt hat (DOS, Win95 und Win98 war damals alles, was ich kannte). Er hat das auch gleich mal vorgeführt, wobei der schwarze Bildschirm mit dem vielen Text schon etwas abgeschreckt hat. Ein paar Wochen drauf hab ich mich dann breitschlagen lassen und er hat mir die SuSE 5.irgendwas installiert. Leider bin ich damit vorne bis hinten nicht klar gekommen, sodass ich aus lauter Frust wieder Windows 98 installiert hab.

Nach etlichen Jahren des Spielens und Programmierens unter Windows hab ich dann nach der Schule ein BA-Studium angefangen. In der Ausbildungsfirma hatte irgendwie jeder ein Linux installiert und ich war der einzige, der ne Möhre mit Windows 2000 hatte. Da ich mich da wie ein schwarzes Schaf gefühlt hab, hab ich mich entschlossen, das mit dem Linux doch noch mal zu probieren. Also bin ich gleich in einen Computerladen und hab mir SuSE 7.2 gekauft und erfolgreich installiert. Tja.. und damit fing die Misere wieder an. Die Hälfte der Hardware ist mehr schlecht als recht gelaufen und ich hatte überhaupt keinen Plan, wie man das ganze Zeug alles bedienen muss. Da ich mich in der Firma aber beschäftigen musste (und auch das erste mal im Leben schnelles Internet hatte) bin ich dabei geblieben und nach einem halben Jahr kam ich dann schon ganz gut zurecht.

Nachdem ich dann ein paar Monate später mit der SuSE 8.1 so richtig Probleme hatte, hab ich mir überlegt, dass SuSE wohl doch nicht so das wahre ist und mich nach alternative umgesehen. Dabei bin ich über Debian und Gentoo gestolpert. Da mir das bei Gentoo mit dem kompilieren nicht so geheuer war, hab ich erstmal das Debian runtergeladen und installiert. Zwei Stunden später hatte ich immer noch kein X am laufen, sodass ich Debian entnervt aufgegeben hab und mir gesagt hab: "Jetzt probierst dus mal mit Gentoo". Also.. die 40MB Live CD geladen und los gings. Dank der Superdoku hatte ich in relativ kurzer Zeit ein laufendes Gentoo-System. Mit portage hab ich mich quasi sofort angefreundet und dann weiter guter Dokus und den netten Leuten im Forum hatte ich ein stabiles Gentoo-System am laufen und ich hab gewusst und verstanden, was ich alles gemacht hab, damit das läuft. Zusätzlich waren gute die Hintergründe erläutert, wie bestimmte Programme voneinander abhängen und wie das mit Libraries so funktioniert.

Inzwischen bin ich seit vier Jahren bei Gentoo und ich habs nie bereut. Ich hab zwar mal Kubuntu in ner VM probiert, aber das auch ganz schnell wieder gelassen. Dank Gentoo und dem Forum bin ich ein zufriedener Linuxuser, der auch grundsätzlich Ahnung davon hat, was in seinem Rechner so alles vorgeht. Zwei Freunde hab ich auch schon überzeugt und meiner Freundin gefällt das auch alles sehr gut (vor allem von amarok ist sie total begeistert), sodass ich ihr das in Kürze mal installieren werd.

Daher vielen Dank an alle Leute, die Gentoo möglich gemacht haben bzw. dabei sind, es weiter zu verbessern.

----------

## SkaaliaN

So Leute...nun trage ich mich auch mal ein;),

Im Jahre 1991 habe ich einen Amiga 500 bekommen. Diesen hatte ich auch eine lange Zeit bis ca. 1997. Dann bekam ich meinen Packard Bell PC mit 133 MHz. Installliert war damals Windows95. Dieses habe ich dann allerdings recht schnell auf Windows98 und später Windows98SE geupdatet. 1999 bekam ich dann einen Pentium III PC mit 700 MHz. Auf diesen habe ich dann auch zunächst Windows98SE installiert, bevor ich dann später zu WindowsME und dann zu Windows2000 wechselte. Dann kam mein erster Versuch Linux Suse zu installieren. Dies ging allerdings zur damaligen Zeit aus den verschiedensten Gründen in die Hose. Ich denke das es auf fehlendes Interesse und Hardwareproblemen zurück zu führen ist. 

Etwa 2002 bekam ich dann einen Intel Pentium IV mit 2,53 GHz mit 1024 MBRAM. Auf diesen installierte ich dann WindowsXP. Dieses WindowsXP hat mich auch lange verfolgt. Bis ca. Ende 2004/Anfang 2005. Dann bin ich durch einen Freund auf Gentoo aufmerksam geworden. Durch Gentoo kam auch heraus, dass der P4 einige Probleme auf Hardwaretechnicher Seite hatte. Aufgrund dessen habe ich mir dann im März 2006 einen AMD AthlonXP 64 3000+ zugelegt, welcher heute mein zweit PC ist und mit dem ich bisher keinerlei Probleme hatte. Seit etwa einen Monat habe ich nun einen Intel Dual Core 2 Duo PC. Auf diesen werde ich in absehbarer Zeit, so es die Unterstützung zulässt, Gentoo installieren. 

LG

Scup

----------

## slick

Also wenn ich mal die Mehrzahl der Artikel hier zusammenfasse, jeder erste Kontakt mit Linux ging in die Hose und erst beim zweiten ist man daran hängengeblieben. Irgendwie scheint mir das bald typisch ...  :Wink:  (ja, ok, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel  :Wink: )

----------

## xraver

...was ich richtig Toll finde - das die Damenwelt so auf amarok abfährt. Hatte gestern mal Windows an...."Wo ist die Musik, Wo ist der Player und und und"

Ja slick, der erste Kontakt war nicht so toll. Aber wenn ich z.B so eine KlickBunt Schachtel al´a Windows bekommen hätte, dann hätt ich auch Linux in die Tonne gehauen.

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich weiß auch nicht ob ich bei linux bleiben würde, wenn es Gentoo nicht geben würde. Ich halte von Suse,Mandrake etc. pp. nichts...!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## slick

 *xraver wrote:*   

> ...was ich richtig Toll finde - das die Damenwelt so auf amarok abfährt.

 

Kann ich wirklich nur bestätigen.

*lol*

Briefmarken waren gestern. "Hey Baby, ich habe amarok installiert, sourcebasiert! Soll ich Dir mal meine mp3-Sammlung zeigen?"

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *xraver wrote:*   ...was ich richtig Toll finde - das die Damenwelt so auf amarok abfährt. 
> 
> Kann ich wirklich nur bestätigen.
> 
> *lol*
> ...

 

ich habs immer mit meiner DVD Sammlung gemacht =P

----------

## b3cks

 *slick wrote:*   

> Also wenn ich mal die Mehrzahl der Artikel hier zusammenfasse, jeder erste Kontakt mit Linux ging in die Hose und erst beim zweiten ist man daran hängengeblieben. Irgendwie scheint mir das bald typisch ...  (ja, ok, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel )

 

Witzig dabei auch, dass es sich bei dem gescheiterten Erstversuch meist um SuSE handelt.   :Twisted Evil: 

Ich kann das nur bestätigen. Erster Kontakt mit Linux war SuSE (7.?). Warum auf einmal Linux? Naja, weil Windows einen auf den Sack ging und man, in dem Alter, sowieso alles ausprobiert hat, was man in die Finger bekam. Installation und Co lief Problemlos. Alles fein... nur träge und kompliziert. Jedes Manual/HowTo war anders, Pfadangaben stimmten selten überein, kaum was lief auf Anhieb. Irgendwie nervig. Die Installation von Software mittels einem Paketmanager fand ich dagegen genial, nur problematisch, wenn mal etwas nicht vorhanden war. ./configure && make && sudo make install konnte man irgendwann aus dem FF, aber was, wenn mal was nicht ging? Fazit: Irgendwie alles eher lästig als praktikabel. Es gab Positives, wie auch Negatives, nur war eine gewisse Gewohnheit da und die hat gesiegt. Also kam wieder Windows drauf. Auch aus dem Grund, weil ich damals noch, für meine Verhältnisse, viel gespielt habe. Mit der Ausbildung, Administration einiger (Linux-)Server, kam dann wieder das Interesse auf Linux auf dem Desktop zu nutzen. Zum einem um vielleicht doch mal unabhängig von MS/Windows zu werden, weil deren Politik mir damals schon tierisch gegen den Strich ging und ich mir auch zukünftig nicht sagen lasse, was und wie ich meine Systeme zu bedienen und warten habe, und zum anderen um sich weiter zu bilden. Auf der Suche nach der geeigneten Distri bin ich dann bei Gentoo gelandet. Sich sein "eigenes" System zu bauen, nach seinen eigenen Wünschen, nur das was man braucht und will, ohne Aufzwang - unabhängig sein, quasi frei sein von den großen Monopolisten und Konzernen. Das gefiel mir auf anhieb. Also Zack durch das Manual gewurschtelt und nach Tagen der Kompilierorgie war dann auch mein System fertig. Das war vor über drei Jahren. Seitdem heißt es privat überwiegend Gentoo, außer bei einigen Ausnahmen (Server: Debian; Win32-Progs: nativ Windows). Und ich bin glücklich damit! Die Nutzung von Linux ist eben auch eine Philosophie-Frage.  :Wink:  Alternativen zu Gentoo: Debian (Weil schon Erfahrung damit und recht einfach in der Administration) oder Arch (Mal angetestet, gefiel mir recht gut. Nur hatte ich das Gefühl, dass da noch einiges nicht so flüssig zusammenpasst.) Allerdings sind die derzeit kein Thema und werde es wohl auch lange nicht sein.

----------

## GTAdmin

Hm, ich persönlich bin nun auch schon seit 3-4 Jahren mit Linux vertraut.

Zunächst passionierter "Red Hater" dann "Fedora Corer" und nun seit ca. 2 Jahren Gentoo.

Obwohl Gentoo eigentlich ein Hammer ist, was Linux Basiswissen angeht, macht es doch den Eindruck

der einfachsten Händelbarkeit.

Doch es sprechen nun auch schon einige Stimmen gegen Gentoo (DAS TRIFFT NUR AUF MICH ZU).

Die Community erwartet absolute Professionalität und duldet so gut wie keine Patzer und obwohl Gentoo das

Potenzial bestitzt zum absolut mächtigsten Linux aller Zeiten aufzusteigen, fühle ich mich hier nach 2 Jahren immer

noch ein wenig wie Edi the Eagle. Man wird geschubst und gestossen und ignoriert.

Und obwohl Gentoo seit einigen Jahren reift, macht es immer noch keinen erwachsenen Eindruck.

An vielen Ecken hakt noch viel Software...

Man kann der Gentoo Gemeinschaft nicht mal böse sein, schliesslich quält sich hier die Elite.

Ich für meinen Teil werde mich wohl in Kürze von Gentoo verabschieden (zumindest vorläufig).

Seit 2004.0 bei Gentoo und kein bisschen Weise geworden.

Vermutlich zu hoch für mich.

Ich werde mich mal auf die Ubuntu Seite verschlagen oder wieder Fedora angreifen.

Vielleicht schaue ich in ein paar Jahren mal wieder rein.

In diesem Sinne, macht weiter so Jungs

GTAdmin

----------

## nikaya

 *GTAdmin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Doch es sprechen nun auch schon einige Stimmen gegen Gentoo (DAS TRIFFT NUR AUF MICH ZU).
> 
> Die Community erwartet absolute Professionalität und duldet so gut wie keine Patzer und obwohl Gentoo das
> ...

 

Diesen Eindruck hatte ich zuerst auch.Mußte ihn aber mittlerweile redigieren.Hier bekommst Du den besten deutschsprachigen Support für Gentoo.

Es ist richtig dass häufig ein gewisses Grundwissen,Eigeninitiative und Lernbereitschaft vorrausgesetzt wird.Professionalität erwartet hier niemand.Da aber Gentoo die mit Abstand beste Doku hat bekommt man von einigen schon mal eine patzige Antwort wenn Fragen gestellt werden die in einer Gentoo-Doku ausreichend beantwortet werden.Besonders wenn Forderungen gestellt werden nach dem Motto:"Na,dann sagt mir mal haarklein was ich machen soll,habe gerade keine Lust auf Doku",kann man schon mal gereizt reagieren.

Auch Shellgrundkenntnisse müssen hier einfach vorhanden sein,die bringt einem hier niemand bei.

Ansonsten wird hier nach meiner Erfahrung niemandem der Kopf abgerissen.Patzer passieren jedem Mal,das ist nur menschlich.

 *GTAdmin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und obwohl Gentoo seit einigen Jahren reift, macht es immer noch keinen erwachsenen Eindruck.
> 
> An vielen Ecken hakt noch viel Software...
> ...

 

Den Eindruck habe ich nicht,jedenfalls nicht mehr wie bei anderen Distris.

 *GTAdmin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil werde mich wohl in Kürze von Gentoo verabschieden (zumindest vorläufig).
> 
> Seit 2004.0 bei Gentoo und kein bisschen Weise geworden.
> ...

 

Geduld und Beharrlichkeit sind Tugenden der Weisen.

"Der Mann der den Berg abtrug,war der gleiche der mit einem Kieselstein anfing."(Chinesisches Sprichwort)

 *GTAdmin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich werde mich mal auf die Ubuntu Seite verschlagen oder wieder Fedora angreifen.
> 
> Vielleicht schaue ich in ein paar Jahren mal wieder rein.
> ...

 

Alles Gute.

Auch Du kommst wieder.  :Wink: 

----------

## Keepoer

Also ich finde Gentoo geil!  :Very Happy:  Macht mich voll an, Baby!  :Laughing: 

Ich habe damals bestimmt 10 Mal versucht Gentoo aufzuspielen, bis es endlich lief. Die ersten neun Male sind eindeutig mir zuzuschreiben. Ich hatte vorher nur kurz SuSE genutzt - wie viele hier. Wahrscheinlich bin ich jetzt der Einzige hier. Leider hatte ich kaum Shell-Kentnisse und war somit immer schnell am Ende. Danach kam wieder eine (lange) Phase Windows. Nachdem ich wieder zu Linux wollte, habe ich mal Fedora probiert. Damals gabs noch immer Probleme bei Gentoo mit dem ipw2100-Treiber und ich hatte keine Lust mir das hinzufriemeln. Kumpel hatte Fedora - bei ihm funktionierte der Treiber reibungslos. Bei mir dann natürlich nicht.  :Wink:  Also erstmal wieder Windows drauf. Irgendwann hat mein Vetter mich dann darauf hingewiesen, dass der ipw2100er stabil lief. Also wieder zu Gentoo. Und Zack, alles lief. Und läuft immer noch. Die 2005.0-CD hab ich hier irgendwo noch rumfliegen.  :Very Happy:  Seitdem läuft Gentoo auf meinem Laptop. Und ich habe mit KDE endlich mein Traum-WM gefunden. Ich hatte KDE zwar schon unter SuSE laufen, fand das damals nicht so prickelnd, was zum großen Teil mit dem lahmen SuSE zu tun hatte. Jetzt: Die Kiste läuft und läuft.

In dieser oder der nächsten Woche kommt dann mein neues Laptop. Ich spielte bis vor einiger Zeit mit dem Gedanken, dort dann Unbuntu zu installieren. Man hört ja so viele gute Sachen über diese Distri. Letztenendes wird aber doch wieder Gentoo auf dem Laptop laufen. Erstens ist es einfach so wunderbar variabel. Mehr muss ich dazu wohl nicht sagen. Zweitens kann ich es gar nicht erwarten, den Kompiliervorgang auf nem Dual Core zu sehen. Und drittens werde ich dann wohl nie auf nem GSC sehen lassen können - es sei denn ich bin gerade in totaler Tetris-Laune  :Laughing:  ([OT]Das Review fand ich echt gut...[/OT]).

Soweit meine Gentoo/Linux-Story.

P.S.: Und viertens erspare ich mit damit wohl das reumütige Zurückkehren zu dieser grandiosen Community.

----------

## big-birdy

Ich will auch mal.

Angefangen hat alles vor ca. 15 Jahren. Damals hatte mein Vater einen "getunten" C64. Der hatte mehr Leistung und man konnte die Funktionstasten mit Befehlen belegen.  Am Anfang hab ich nur gespielt (Elite *träum*) Nach einer weile hab ich mir dann das Handbuch geholt und hab angefangen Basic zu lernen. 

Meinen ersten PC habe ich erst 7 Jahre später bekommen. Es war ein P1 233 MHZ mit 32 MB Ram und einer 4 MB Graka und Win 95 Plus. Zitat vom Händer: "Damit kannst du spielen bis du stirbst."   :Smile:   2 Tage später war der Händler wieder bei mir. Der Antivirus und Windows 95 haben sich nicht vertragen.

Diesen PC hatte ich recht lange. Hab unzählige mal Windows neu installiert und habe auch schon erste Erfahrungen mit Windows 98 gesammelt. Irgendwann hab ich das MB getauscht und einen AMD K6 2 mit 500 MHZ eingebaut. Nach einigen frustrierten Erfahrungen mit Windows 95 / 98 / ME!!! hab ich auf einer CD ein "Corel Linux" gefunden. Das wollte ich unbedingt ausprobieren. Hab bei dem Versuch alle meine Daten verloren und gebootet hat das System nach der Installation nicht. Also wieder Win98SE.

3 Jahre später hab ich wieder aufgerüstet. Das System verwende ich heute noch. Ein 2600 AMD, ein MB von Asus und 1 GB Ram.

In der Ausbildung kam dann ein Kollege zu mir und zeigte mir Gentoo Linux. Er war begeistert von den Möglichkeiten, dem Handbuch und dem Forum.  Bei der ersten Installation hat er mir sehr geholfen. Ich war genauso begeistert wie er. Vergessen war der Frust nach Corel Linux. Alles war super. Hatte dann leider eine weile kaum Zeit, um mich mit dem PC / Linux zu beschäftigen. 

Seit ca. 1 Jahr habe ich auf meinem Notebook Gentoo installiert. Ich habe zwar immer noch / wieder ein paar kleinere Steine im System, aber es ist wirklich ein klasse BS / Forum / Docs.

mfg

Big-birdy

----------

## doedel

Sooo nun mal zu meiner "Geschichte"...

Ich hab in der zweiten Klasse (8 Jahre her) einen 286er/12mhz/1MB-Ram geschenkt bekommen. DOS ?? und Norton Commander, Commander Keen, Cosmo, Coolspot und so....

Ca. 2 Jahre später kam der 486er mit Windows 3.1, nochmal zwei jahre später hab ich mir auf dem Flohmarkt einen Pentium mit 133Mhz und 64MB-Ram gekauft. Mein damaliger "Tipsenlehrer" hat freundlicherweise seine Windows 98 CD auf meinem Tisch vergessen, da dieser komplett ohne Software war. Auf diesem Rechner hab ich dann mit meinem Onkel (eiserner C64 verfechter   :Razz:  ) versucht ein Suse 6.4 zum laufen zu bekommen, zwecklos, mit 300MB-Hdd ging nur ein Konsolensystem von YAST in der Installationsroutine aus und in der Konsole haben wirs nicht hinbekommen einen kleinen grafischen Deckel dafür zu basteln. Also wieder Windows 98. Das hab ich dann auf diversen P2s und K6ern gehabt (alle irgendwo günstig oder geschenkt bekommen) bis ich dann vor ca. 1 1/2 Jahren auf Ubuntu gestossen bin und war total begeistert. (ich hoffe ich bring hier die richtige reihenfolge zustande -->) So gings dann weiter (Windows bis gentoo immer nebenher):

Ubuntu (?5.04?)

Damn Small auf einem P133

Fedora 5 (ab da den jetzigen Athlon und zeitweise einen Duron 1200 als Zweitpc, der dann noch 150 euro eingebracht hat)

Debian ??

Vector Linux

Kubuntu

Suse 8.?, 9.3

Gentoo 2005.1/2006.0/2006.1 (kommt immer wieder vor, dass ich das ding "zerschiess" und dann mach ich neu, anstatt zu flicken)

ich glaub mal die reihenfolge haut so hin.... Wenns euch wirklich genau interssiert, kann ich mal Backups auf Spuren durchstöbern...

(das internet kam ab kurz vor meinem ersten Linux)

----------

## Ampheus

Dann fang ich mal an mit meiner Geschichte:

Anno 1993 bekam ich von meinen Eltern einen gebrauchten Amiga 600 mit zig Spielen geschenkt. Meine Favoriten waren damals vor allem Indiana Jones (Teil 4 auf über 20 Disketten  :Very Happy: ) und FLight of the Amazon Queen. Andere wie North and South etc. waren auch immer wieder mal im Diskettenlaufwerk. Amiga Workbench war auch dabei, welches mich aber damals ncoh nicht sehr interessierte.

Irgendwann im Jahre 1997/1998 bekam ich dann einen P1 200 MMX mit 32 MB RAM und einer Voodoo2(12MB) und Win 95. Damit war ich unter den Zockern wieder ganz oben. Ich beschränkte mcih allerdings immernoch aufs Zocken.

Dieser wurde später durch einen Athlon 1000 mit 128 MB RAM und einer Geforce2 ersetzt. Ich weiß noch, dass ich lange Zeit damit als Einziger in meinem Bekanntenkreis Ultima IX flüssig zocken konnte auf hohen Einstellungen. Die behaupteten, ich hätte total übertrieben einen 1Ghz Rechner zu kaufen  :Smile: . Darauf war auch meine Hochzeit mit Q3 etc. Auf dem Rechner installierte ich mir irgendwann einmal ein SuSE 8.2, was mich sehr interessierte und teilweise auch begeisterte. Leider hat SuSE mit yast die Eigenheit, sich über kurz oder lang fast unbenutzbar zu machen. Also wieder Win98. Irgendwann vorher hatte ich auf dem P1 schonmal SuSE 6.x ausprobiert, das war allerdings eine Sache weniger Tage.

Daraufhin testete ich andere Linux Distributionen, um zu sehen, ob es immer diese Probleme gibt. Mandrake war mein nächstes Experiment, was aber genausoschnell von der Platte flog, wie es drauf kam. Dann kam direkt Debian an die Reihe, was sich auch nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten etwa 6 Monate hielt. Dann wollte ich was neues...

So um 2002 fing ich dann an, mir Gentoo anzusehen und war von vornherein begeistert. Vor allem das Forum und die Docs haben mich direkt überzeugt, gut aufgehoben zu sein. Schnell lernte ich viel über Linux und bin dabei geblieben. Inzwischen ist auf meinem Server, auf meinem Desktop, auf meinem Laptop und auf dem Desktop meiner Eltern Gentoo als "Hauptsystem" installiert. Einzig meine Eltern haben noch ein WinXP als dualboot.

Ich persönlich arbeite ausschließlich mit Gentoo, auch viele aktuelle Spiele spiele ich damit (Beschränkt sich im Grunde auf Adventures und ab und an Q3). Das Einzige Adventure, was ich bis jetzt nciht zum laufen bekommen hab ist Baphomets Fluch 4. Spiele sind aber stark in den Hintergrund gerückt. Das Gro besteht zur Zeit aus Programmierung (C,C++,PHP). Besonders in C und C++ möchte ich mich weiterbilden, um bei OSS Projekten mithelfen zu können. Damit möchte ich der Community endlich mal das wiedergeben, was ich mir immer (fast) wie selbstverständlich genommen und installiert habe.

Ohne Gentoo könnte ich am Computer nicht mehr vernünftig arbeiten. An jedem System habe ich sonst was auszusetzen, aber mein Gentoo ist ja an meine Bedürfnisse perfekt angepasst. Aus diesem Grunde möchte ich hier nochmal danke an die Entwickler, die Community und an alle, die an Gentoo beteiligt sind sagen. Ich bin auch damit beschäftigt, möglichst viele Leute zu Linux zu bringen. Ich drück denen einfach erstmal ne Kubuntu-CD in die Hand und warte was passiert. wenn es akzeptiert wird, sprech ich die drauf an, ob die mehr machn/können/wissen wollen über/mit Linux. Dann empfehle ich Gentoo und leiste Hilfestellung. Das hat mittlerweile 3 Leute zu Gentoo geführt  :Smile: .

P.S.:Vor kurzem habe ich einen eingefleischten Gnome-User von KDE überzeugt, indem ich ihm Gentoo zeigte mit den gut zu Hnadhabenden split-ebuilds. Als er dann noch yakuake sah, wollte nurnoch KDE und Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## Necoro

Soo ... ich denn auch mal:

Irgendwann kurz nach der Wende (ich war so 5/6) tauchte bei uns der erste Rechner in der Familie auf - mit DOS (und Win3.1?). Das fand ich spannend und verbrachte meine Zeit damit Auto-Quartett-Karten abzutippen (ich hab keine Ahnung mehr, was ich daran so spannend fand ... aber ich tat es :P ). Später kam denn ein neuer Rechner: AMD-K6-2 mit 366MHz und 32MB RAM und Win9(5/8) :) ... da fing ich denn an zu spielen (sogar inkl Diablo2 ;))... Aber noch nichts "richtiges" (außer einem gaaaanz kurzen Versuch in QBasic).

Dann bin ich zur 9ten Klasse in ein Internat gegangen ... und musste feststellen, dass da so viele so viel mehr über PCs wissen, wie ich. *fasziniert* Nach einem halben Jahr dort durften wir endlich Rechner mitbringen und ich bekam meinen ersten eigenen Rechner (den ich zT selber bezahlen musste :( ): AMD Duron 750 mit WinME, welches ich noch am Tag der Lieferung gegen ein Win98SE tauschte. 

Auch dieser Rechner wurde eigentlich nur zum Zocken benutzt. Gleichzeitig bekamen wir an der Schule die ersten Eindrücke in TurboPascal und HTML. Mit Pascal fand ich denn auch das Programmieren spannend und ich fing mit C an. Auf Betreiben einiger aus meiner Klasse, welche sich auch für Programmieren interessierten wurde ein Dozent von der Uni geholt, welcher uns C und Java beibringen sollte. Und da fing mein erster indirekter Kontakt mit Linux an: Der Dozent setzte nämlich (auch unter Win) auf ViM als Editor ;) - und schimpfte nebenbei immer auf Windows :). Naja ich hab denn weiterhin Windows draufgelassen und n bissl programmiert und viel mehr gezockt ;).

Ungefähr ein Jahr später (da war ich denn 12te) haben sich auf meinem Rechner Grafikanomalien/-probleme gezeigt. Diese konnte ich auch mit Neuinstallationen nicht in den Griff bekommen. Und da wurde ich denn überzeugt, es mal mit Linux zu versuchen :). Da mir von verschiedensten Seiten berichtet worden war, dass SuSE nur suboptimal sein soll und mir auch mein pers. Linux-Helfer es mir empfahl nahm ich Fedora Core 1. Und siehe da: Mit dem zweiten Versuch klappte es :) (zugegeben: da ich schon vorher mal im Rahmen des Informatik-Unterrichts mehrere Linux-Einführungsbücher gelesen hatte, war natürlich die Hürde am Anfang geringer ;) ).

Und dabei blieb ich denn erst einmal. Später kaufte ich mir noch einen alten Laptop und auch der bekam Fedora verpasst: und: es lief alles Out-of-the-box :).

Doch dann traten die ersten Probleme mit FC1 auf: Dadurch dass es nur eine unzureichende zentrale Paket-Verwaltung gab, konnte man teilweise eine lib installieren - aber ein Programm, welches diese lib benötigte fand sie nicht, da es in anderen Pfaden suchte -.-. Von Sachen die man per cmmi (./configure && make ...) installieren musste mal ganz zu schweigen. Zusätzlich kam noch hinzu, dass FC1 inszwischen nicht mehr offz supportet wurde - d.h. es war noch weitaus schwieriger an offz RPMs zu kommen und obige Probleme traten verstärkt auf.

Da wies mich o.g. Linux-Helfer auf Gentoo hin. Seite angeguckt, überlegt - und beschlossen, es zu versuchen. Und siehe da: auch hier lief alles (im zweiten Anlauf ;)) super - und es war das was ich haben wollte. Das Portage-System ist super (und falls man dennoch mal ein cmmi-Problem haben sollte, schreibt man sich schnell ein ebuild), die Doku sehr gut und auch die Community ist angenehm :)

Naja - und seitdem (sind jetzt 2 Jahre) verwende ich ausschließlich Gentoo (von einem kurzen Versuch mit Arch-Linux abgesehen) :)

----------

## Thorsten-Bln

Hallo,

an dieser Stelle möchte ich mich mal ganz herzlich bei allen Gentoo-Leuten hier im Forum bedanken.

Auch dafür dass meine teilweise doofen Anfänger-Fragen freundlich beantwortet wurden.

Ich habe nun den entgültigen Absprung von der Windows-Welt geschafft und bin nun glücklich und zufrieden bei Gentoo gelandet.

Der Weg war steinig und lang. Er wäre sicherlich auch kürzer gewesen, wenn ich mich hart an der Nase gepackt hätte und nicht immer so schnell aufgegeben hätte.

- Angefangen vor über 2 Jahren mit dem reinschnuppern in Suse, der Frustration dass die Hälfte der Hardware nicht lief damals und ich beim Ausfall von X keinen Schimmer hatte, was da schief lief und mir nur der Weg einer kompletten Neuinstallation blieb. 

- dann über einen Arbeitskollegen damals gehört, da gibt es "Gentoo". Mir das ganze mal angeschaut letztes Jahr, aber kein lauffähiges System installieren konnte. Dies klappte erst mit der 2006.0er CD in Grundzügen.

- nochmals Versuche mit Suse 10 , aber auch Kubuntu.

Und schließlich nun doch endgültig bei Gentoo gelandet und alles läuft wie es soll.

Ich muss wirklich sagen, wenn ich was gelernt habe von Linux, dann bei Gentoo. Denn seitdem ich mich mit Gentoo beschäftigt habe, verstehe ich mehr und mehr, was die einzelnen Konfigurations-Dateien bewirken.

Wie gesagt, allen die Geduld mit mir hatten, nochmal vielen herzlichen Dank.

Und den Neuen, die auch am Anfang stehen, mutig zureden : Jungs, es klappt. Nur nicht verzagen.

In diesem Sinne... auf eine gemeinsame Zeit mit Gentoo.

Thorsten

----------

## aZZe

Dann ein herzlich Willkommen! Ich denke deine Geschichte passt hier auf gut und gerne 80% der Leute. Viel Spaß mit Gentoo.

----------

## moe

DUP von 498779 und weiteren   :Laughing: 

Auch mal wieder schön zwischen den Supportanfragen und dem Meckern (z.B. über USE-Flag-Beschreibungen  :Wink:  ) etwas rein positives zu lesen.   :Smile: 

Gruss Maurice

----------

## think4urs11

obige 3 Posts angehangen; danke an moe fürs heraussuchen

----------

## schmidicom

Tolles Thread! Ich werde auch gleich mal meine Geschichte Posten.   :Smile: 

Also ich bin zwar noch relativ Jung, aber denoch habe ich in Sachen Computer einiges durchgemacht.

Angefangen hat es bei mir ebenfalls mit MS-DOS 6.0, war begeistert davon. Man konnte das System ganz auf seine Wünsche anpassen und stabil war es auch noch. Doch mit der Zeit kammen dann ja auch die Windows Versionen, eigentlich war ich bis Windows 98 zufrieden. Doch dann sank mein vertrauen in MS immer tiefer und ich versuchte mich zum erstem mal an anderen Systemen.

AROS, BeOS, Bluebootle, und diversen Linux Dist. (SuSE, RedHat, Trustix, Knoppix...) Doch alles müll, bis auf BeOS. War zwar alles über GUI aber hat ertaunlicherweise auch so funktioniert. Dennoch vermiste ich die Zeit mit DOS wo mann das System noch kannte und wusste was es eigentlich macht. So suchte ich weiter und bin eher per Zufall auf Gentoo gestossen.

http://www.freeos.com/ (Hab so ziemlich alles ausprobiert was da zu finden ist.)

Zugegeben, hab das Handbuch bei den ersten Versuchen die fehlschlugen auch ein parmal an die Wand geworfen.   :Laughing: 

Doch dann pakte es mich doch wieder, wodurch ich es immer wieder versucht habe. Und jetzt habe ich ein Linuxwissen angesammelt wie ich es nie gedacht hätte. Und jedesmal wenn mein Gentoo Linux bootet ist es wie ein lächelndes Gesicht das einen freundlich begrüsst.

Danke Gentoo, du hast mir die Hoffnung auf wirklich vernünftige und vertrauenswürdige Systeme wiedergegeben, die mir MS mit seinem XP genommen hat.

----------

## xraver

Ja, BeOS war nett. Habs zwar nie benutzt, aber musste es mir trotzdem ansehen. Ich war begeistert als ich den Teapot in OpenGL so "flüssig" wie nie auf einer S3-Virge gesehen habe. Schade das es unter gegangen ist. Be hätte seine Ernergie gleich in OpenSource stecken sollen. Vileicht wäre uns dann ein Teil der BeOS-Welt erhalten geblieben.

----------

## blice

Pah! Ihr verwöhnten !  *fg*

Mein erster "computer" war nach dem Atari2600 ein Commodore VC20 mit Steckkarten für die Programme.

Nach viel nörgelei und nerverei konnte ich meine Elter dann überzeugen mir nen gebrauchten Commodore Plus 4 (c16) zu kaufen. Ein hammer dieses Teil. Der hatte sogar nen Hex-Editor , wenn man zufällig an den richtigen Stellen ein paar F3,EC,C9 gegen AA,99,C3  oder so tauschte, wurden Sprites ausgestauscht oder unendliche leben verfügbar.

In den Frühen 90ern (1987/1988) bekam mein damaliger Freund nen CPC 464 mit eingebautem Tapelaufwerk und Grünmonitor. Da haben wie am Anfang viiiele Nächte mit Space Invaders verbracht.

Druch Zufall entdeckten wir an nem Kiosk dann sone Zeitschrift "Schneider International" später "Amstrad International" , da gabs immer so coole BasicProgrämmchen die aus wenigen Zeilen tolle Bilder zauberten. 

Das war dann die Einstiegsdroge in LokomotivBasic ;

Nachdem man dann aus Etlichen Heften hunderte Seiten Basic abgetippt hat, fing man sich auch an zufragen was bedeuten wohl die zeilen "Data 00,32,c9,ef,dc,44"  oder "poke" und "peek". 

Und Zack war mein Interesse an Assembler geweckt. Das Z80 Assembler ist einfach und klein.

So Dauerte es nicht mehr lang, bis mein erster CPC464 dastand, und rechtbald der erste CPC6128  und noch schneller der zweite CPC6128 mit zusätzlichen 5'25 Laufwerken (mit Disketten-Umdreh-Schalter:) ).

Irgendwie wurde auch mein CPC-kontaktkreis immer größer, so daß wir zuletzt sogar Disketten per Post durch Frankreich, Griechenland oder Austria kreisen liessen. Internet gabs in der Form noch nicht. 

Einige der damaligen Sceners und Groups gibts sogar heute (10 jahre später) noch.

Ungefähr ab 93 hatte ein anderer Freund nen i386 mit 8Mb ram. WAS für eine Welt! Die Demos auf PCs waren viel geiler, der Sound über Gravis Ultrasound war mega cool.

Also hab ich erstmal laange Zeit bei Ihm abgehangen und mich in TurboPascal probiert. 

97 hab ich nen Atari 1040stfm abgestaubt. Und mich erstmal lange mit der Kiste beschäftigt. und GFA-Basic .. war schon  nett.. aber der mittlerweile Pentium1 von meinem Kumpel war geiler.

Irgendwie hab ichs dann geschafft mir aus resten von anderer Leuten PCs nen eigenen zu Basteln. MsDos war schnell verschwunden , C-DOS rockte. Aus Turbopascal mit Inline ASM wurde Delphi 

Dann die übliche laufbahn win 95,95b,95c,98_beta,98se,2000,xp,2000.

Irgendwie hatte ich mal den Trichter was neues zu probieren. Beos war nett.. aber irgendwie..

Hab mir dann Suse 6.4 für 79,95 DM gekauft und dazu ein sauteures Buch für 80DM (bei nem azubi-lohn von knapp 600Mark nach Miete hart erspart) 

Hab mir erstmal das GANZE Buch von a-z durchgelesen, drei Tage später dann versucht Suse zu installieren. 

Und von da an ging das Hick-Hack etliche zeit ins Land. win-suse-win-mandrake-win-debian-mandrake-suse-win.

Beim Stöbern fand ich dann eine Zeitschrift "Linux Intern" mit 5! aktuellen probierversionen .. gekauft. man weiss ja nie ob sich was gebessert hat.

Heya! Knoppix  .. cooles teil alles von CD, und meine ganze Hardware haut hin, ein WUNDER! 

Knoppix installiert.. bisschen hin und her installiert.

Zufällig war aber auf dieser Heft-CD auch Gentoo 2004 , die kurzanleitung klingt ja interessant. probierstes mal.

Die lange anleitung musste ich mir erstmal ausdrucken.. und lesen .  

Da die DVD schon etliche Distfiles beinhaltete viel es vorerst auch kaum auf, daß ich nur ISDN hatte. So bin ich "eigentlich" seit Oktober 2004 Gentoo-Fan.

Eigentlich heisst - beim ausprobieren von Kanotix 2006r4  dachte ich mir.. heya moment mal. das hat alles was ich zum leben brauche, und die installition ist "relativ" minimiert.. Mein Platten waren eh am Mucken.. nemma halt das, brauch ich nicht 3 jahre zu kompilieren..

Dauerte Keine 2(!) Wochen , bin ich wieder bei Gentoo  :Wink: 

So. und DAS ist wohl der längste text in diesem Thread ?

----------

## manuels

 *blice wrote:*   

> Dann die übliche laufbahn win 95,95b,95c,98_beta,98se,2000,xp,2000.

 

 :Very Happy: 

(das war jetzt mal sowas von offtopic - aber ich fands lustig)

----------

## Max Steel

Wenn schon soviele hier rumschreiben mcht ich auch mal meine Geschichte loswerden, also:

Angefangen hat alles 1994 mit 2 1/2 Jahren auf einem damals neuen 386er mit DOS 6, damals war ich ein kleiner Bube der immer gerne nibbles (heute meist als Snake bekannt) gespielt hat, auch sowas wie Commander Keen und Crystal und Cosmo und noch so allerlei waren im Repertoir.

Das ging eine ziemlich lange Zeit so, zwischendurch kam ich in den Kindergarten dann kam auch Windows 3.11 auf den Rechner. Damals war das ganz7e noch scharzweiß, immer wenn ich farbe wollte hab bin ich auf einen Stuhl und hab eine andere GraKa runtergeholt mit der eingebauten ausgetauscht und den besserreen Bildschirm angeschlossen und hatte Farbe, man war das ein Spaß, denn Papa durfte davon nichts mitkriegen, nunja *hüstel*.

Im letzten Jahr Kindergarten haben sich meine Eltern aufgeregt das ich immer bis spät abends am Rechner saß und haben den Rechner bekannten gegeben, damit ich von meiner "Droge" runterkam, mein Vater hatte schon seit längerer zeit einen anderen Rechner soweit ich weiß. erstmal war meine Karriere zuende.

Nach 1 1/2 Jahren glaub ich ohne Rechner hat er ihn mir dann endlich auf mein drängen zurückgegeben, ich habe gespielt wie ein Weltmeister, und in der Schule oftmals keine Hausis gehabt. Dann hat mein Vater eine Zeitschaltuhr in den Rechner eingebaut, ich durfte nur eine bestimmte Zeit lang (1h oder so alle 2 Tage) spielen.

Dann kam ich irgendwann in das 2. Halbjahr der 3. Klasse und ich hab hab gebettelt ob ich nicht den "alten" PC meines Vaters bekomme, ein Pentium 2 133 Mhz mit 32 MB RAM und einem quaddro CDROM-Laufwerk, wenn ich mich recht errinnere.

Auf dem hab ich mich ausgetobt und Windows 95/98 kennen und lieben gelernt.

Ich habe jahrelang auf ihm herumgehackt und eines Tages habe ich mein 3. Geschwister bekommen, einen kleinen Bruder, (2. Geschwisterlein war eine Schwester, sie kam 1993 zur Welt). Lange Jahre ging dann so weiter, nach einiger Zeit bekamen wir Internet und dann Netzwerk, Internet hat mich nicht so interresiert eher Netzwerk, denn endlich war ich nicht mehr so auf meine FestPlatte beschränkt (damals 533MB und 300 MB ungrad).

Als erstes BS auf dem Server kam OS/2 Warp zum einsatz, nunja.

Der Server lief so ab 2000 auf Linux damals SuSE 6.4 das hauptsächlich von einem guten Freund meines Vaters gewartet wurde, das war auch mein erster Kontakt mit Linux und ich muss sagen ich war vom Bootsplash beeindruckt.

Die Jahre gingen dahin, mit Freud und Leid, und irgendwann um das Jahr 2003 bekam ich einen Rechner der nicht lange mein eigen blieb und dann noch einen der immernoch unter meinem Tisch steht von meinem Onkel geschenkt, also das Board und das Gehäuse samt Netzteil.das Board war am Arsch und ich bekam das damals beste Board samt CPU im Haus (abgesehen des MP3Rechners), einen AMD Athlon XP 1700 mit 256MB RAM, dann kam auch Windows 2000 Proffesional drauf.

2004 habe ich auch viel mit SuSE 9.0, während der Server auch schon mit 9.0 läuft, rumprobiert aber das hat mir nich so dolle gefallen, also kams wieder runter und ich kam wieder zum allzeits beliebten Windows 2000 zurück.

Da ich wegen einem Moment schon immer VMWare auf dem Rechner hatte hab ichs auch draufgemacht, und ungefähr anfang 2005 kam Gentoo auf eine VM, auch nur weil der gute Freund meines Vaters davon erzählt hat, er hat immer eine gewisse Euphorie mit purer Begeisterung wenn er von den Vorzügen erzählt.

Das war noch mit dem Graphical Installer, und ich hab 3 versuche gebraucht bis ich geckekt hab das der nicht nur Mist ist sondern auch nicht synct vor dem installieren, denn er konnte eine Datei für den mc nicht finden bis ich gesagt habe, ich installiere nur das Grundsystem und wenn das läuft und gesynct wurde kommt der Rest wie X kde und sowas.

Das war dann auch nach Tagen fertig und er startete, dann hab ich mich ein bisschen darauf ausgetobt bis ich die Lust verloren hab, denn mit 256 MB RAM macht das ganze keinen Spaß, also wieder in die Ecke schieben, und auf besserre ZEiten warten, dann hab ich anfang letzten Jahres nen zweiten Riegel rein und dann hats Spaß gemacht, ich hab mich richtig drauf ausgetobt und fühlte mich soweit eine native Installation zu machen, nur habe ich dann entdeckt das Graphische Installer ein Upodate hat, das habe ich gemacht, hätte ich aber besser nicht gemacht, den der hat meine Partitionstabelle komplett abgeschossen, es war nichts mehr da, in der Tabelle, ich wusste aber nicht das ich einfach nur die PArtitionen neu anlegen kann damit es wieder läuft, naja, also hab ich Windows wieder installiert, aber nur auf 20 GB meiner 40er, auf den letzten 20 hab ich dann wieder meine VM aufgezüchtet, hab mich ausgetobt und gelernt und dieses Jahr so mitte März hab ich alles über den Haufen geworfen und Gentoo Linux per Doku auf Commandozeile nativ installiert, ohne Dualboot.

Man war das ein Gefühl als die Kiste rannte, diese Installation habe ich innerhalb von ein paar Wochen soweit gehabt das es genau auf mich passte.

irgendwann hab ich noch so kleinigkeiten wie Splash eingerichtet.

Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich Windows XP Prof SP2 als Sekundärsystem installiert hauptsächlich weil meine Freundin gedrängt hat, sie wollte unbedingt das ich das Original ICQ verwende, hauptsächlich damit der Datenaustausch einfacher geht.

So nun wisst ihr meine ComputerBiographie, und meine Finger müssen sich erstmal erholen.

Edith:

Ich glaube mein Text ist der längste in diesem Thread.

----------

## Hellstorm

Bei mir:

Damals natürlich mit DOS aufgewachsen, weil man neben Win3.11 halt noch Dos für die Spiele hatte, Windows dagegen fast nie gestartet hat.

Das war dann so 94 oder so

Später dann Win95 bekommen, und dann halt Ewigkeiten nur Windows benutzt, ich hab halt viel gespielt.

2001 wurde mir dann VDR empfohlen, und da es da nichts vergleichbares für Windows gab, hab ich mir noch einen seperaten PC mit Suse 7.3 installiert. Da ich aber im Grunde fast keinen Plan von Linux hatte, war das alles etwas blöd (alles als Root ausgeführt; alle Programme selber kompiliert, ich wusste nämlich nicht, daß es einen Paketmanager gibt... Das ist vielleicth ein Akt, für einen, der im Grunde kein Plan hat, was er überhautp macht, Alsa selber zu kompilieren   :Laughing:  ). 

Hab dann Linux halt nur auf dem Zweitsystem laufen lassen, später noch mal neu installiert, lief aber irgendwie nie so richtig. Hab in der Zeit aber beim vdr-portal schon von Gentoo gehört, aber mir erschien das irgendwie zu freakig – auch weil ich nicht wusste, wie das mit dem Paketmanager funktioniert.

Hab dann 2005 noch mal Ubuntu ausprobiert, hat mich aber auch nicht so überzeugt. 2006 war ich dann auf der Come2Linux und hab mir gedacht – jetzt installierste dir das auch. Hatte dann allerdings Kubuntu, und da hat mich schon der Paketmanager gestört, dass man immer so uralte Programme hatte. Hab dann mit einem Kumpel geredet und er meinte „Ach, du bist noch bei _dem_ Stand. Installier dir mal Gentoo!“

Naja, anfangs war natürlich Gentoo die Hölle und lief auch alles total scheiße. Kompilieren ist immer abgebrochen usw. Das kam aber wohl daher, dass ich einen kaputten Ram-Riegel drinhatte. Jetzt läuft alles tiptop.

Insgesamt finde ich Gentoo vom Paketmanager her am bequemsten. Suse – naja, und bei Debian ist das irgendwie alles zu unsortiert. Außerdem mag ich es, dass man bei Gentoo nicht dieses feste Versionsschema der Distri hat. 

Und vor allem hat mich bei allen anderen Linux-Distris gestört, daß das ganze System erstmal komplett zugeklatscht wurde. Das bin ich zwar von Windows gewöhnt, dass man erstmal nichts drauf hat, aber das fande ich so wesentlich besser. Das hat man ja glaube ich bei Debian auch nicht, aber da gefiel mir das Versionsschema nicht.

Außedem ist die Doku bei Gentoo ja wohl am besten  :Smile: 

----------

## magicteddy

Mein Weg zu Gentoo:

1982 erster Rechnerkontakt im Informatikkurs, Commodore Pet 2001

-84 UCDS-Pascal im Unterricht Basic & Assembler auf dem Apple2.

Später dann einen Amiga 500 und dann einen Amiga 2000 gekauft.

Den Amiga 2000 gegen einen 286er mit Win3.1 getauscht.

Diverse Rechner mit Win95,98, NT W2k und XP.

Zwischendurch mal Suse experiementiert, lief nie zufriedenstellend.

Erster echter Linux Kontakt mit Fli4l lief genial!

Dann erste Serverexperimente mit Eisfair, genial!

Mal wieder ein Suse aufgesetzt klasse, gefällt, allerdings nicht lange.

Debian, Fedora probiert, irgendwie nicht ganz mein Ding.

Ubuntu gestestet, klasse, eine ganze Weile damit gearbeitet.

Weiter nach "meiner" Distri gesucht. Erste Versuche mit Gentoo, gescheitert.

Zwischenzeitlich mit LinVDR beschäftigt, einwandfrei.

Zweite HD eingebaut, Platte komplett an ein VM-Ware Gastsystem abgegeben, Gentoo in der VM installiert,

jetzt kam ich weiter, der Wirt hatte immer funktionierenden Internetzugang somit konnte ich Lösungen suchen und weiter arbeiten. Irgendwann lief das Gastsystem rund, Treiber angepasst und Platte erstmalig nativ gebootet, läuft!

Ein paar Kleinigkeiten gab es noch zu tun und schon war ich gentoofiziert (aka infiziert & fasziniert).

Dabei bin ich bis heute geblieben. Der Linvdr läuft inzwischen auch mit Gentoo.

Mittlerweile betreue ich 5 Gentoo Rechner, einen mit Xubuntu, 2 Eisfair Server und einen Linvdr.

2 Rechner dürfen gelegentlich nochmal XP booten.

2 Rechner stehen kurz vor der Migration zu Gentoo  :Twisted Evil: 

Was mir oft geholfen hat: Die Gentoo Doku! Die finde ich einfach erstklassig sie hilft mir gelegentlich, bei anderen Distris weiter.

-andreas

----------

## Necoro

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich Windows XP Prof SP2 als Sekundärsystem installiert hauptsächlich weil meine Freundin gedrängt hat, sie wollte unbedingt das ich das Original ICQ verwende, hauptsächlich damit der Datenaustausch einfacher geht.

 

Also seitdem Gaim Pidgin heißt, geht der Dateiaustausch mit ICQ super ;P [/offtopic]

edit:/

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Edith:
> 
> Ich glaube mein Text ist der längste in diesem Thread.

 

Nope ... Schau mal die erste Seite an  :Wink:  (insb Mr_Maniacs Post)

----------

## momonster

Bei mir:

erster Rechnerkontakt: KC 85/3 im Informatikunterricht in der Schule (ich bin ein alter Ossisack ...)

1990 einen Amiga 500 weil die C64 gerade nicht vorrätig waren. (habe ich nicht bereut)

Dann einen Amiga 2000, diesem dann für horrende 2000,- DM eine 40MB Festplatte spendiert.

Irgendwann habe ich mir dann einen Amiga 4000 geleistet.

Parallel dazu irgendwann einen AMD K irgendwas mit 400MHz und Windows 98, kam aber mit dem Windows nicht klar, war gegenüber dem Amiga OS ein deutlicher Rückschritt. Ich habe dann Suse 7.1 auf den Rechner geschaufelt und war damit deutlich zufriedener.

Auf diesem Teil lief dann auch mein erstes Gentoo, ich benutzte aber als Hauptsystem immernoch meinen Amiga 4000.

Nun ja, der Amiga segnete dann vor ca. 4 Jahren das Zeitliche. Ich leistete mir dann einen AMD XP 2000, setzte dort ein Gentoo auf und stopfte die Reste (Festplatte) meines Amiga 4000 in einen Emulator.

Das war es bis jetzt, aus dem Alter in dem der Rechner immer der schnellste sein muss bin ich auch raus. Wenn das Board noch eine Weile macht werde ich mir in absehbarer Zeit keinen neuen Rechner leisten und das Gentoo (ist immernoch die Erstinstallation) hegen und pflegen.

----------

## musv

 *momonster wrote:*   

> 
> 
> erster Rechnerkontakt: KC 85/3 im Informatikunterricht in der Schule (ich bin ein alter Ossisack ...)
> 
> 

 

Auch fleißig Ladder, Pursuit und Digger gezockt?

Gibt's für das Teil eigentlich 'nen Emulator?

----------

## momonster

 *musv wrote:*   

> Auch fleißig Ladder, Pursuit und Digger gezockt?

 

Ich kenne nur Ladder ...

Wir haben mit dem Teil gearbeitet und nicht gespielt   :Wink: 

 *musv wrote:*   

> Gibt's für das Teil eigentlich 'nen Emulator?

 

Ja, guckst du hier:

http://kcemu.sourceforge.net

----------

## Erdie

Ich bin mit DOS in den 80zigern angefangen. Der Rechner war ein 8088 und wurde dann auf NEC V20 auf sagenhafte 8,7 MHz aufgerüstet. Dann ging es weiter mit Win 3.1, später dann OS/2. Darauf habe ich dann meine Diplomarbeit in der Dosbox mit TeX gemacht. (OS/2 galt als das bessere DOS  :Wink:  nebenbei dann den ersten Kontakt mit SuSE 4.irgendwas. Bis dato hatte ich immer Dualboot. 

Hardwaremäßig lagen dazwischen ein 486DX33 Upgrade auf DX66 und DX4-100. Dann kam ein K6-2-200 Pentium 233, Athlon-600.

Vor 4 Jahren kauft ich mir den ersten Athlon64 3200+, den ich immernoch habe, und auf der Suche nach einen 64bit  System empfahl mir ein Bekannte Gentoo. 64bit war damals noch selten und gentoo eine der ersten Distris, die das unterstützen. Übrigens: Genau das System läuft nach wie vor auf meiner Rechner (ohne Dualboot). Kann man bei anderen Desktopsystemen von derartiger Langlebigkeit reden?

Mein nächster Rechner soll ein AMD Quadcore sein und selbstverständlich mit Gentoo ausgestattet werden. Daß ich manchmal im Forum immernoch solche Anfängerfragen stelle, liegt wohl daran, daß man als Ü40 die Maschine eher als eine Art Werkzeug betrachtet und sich nur wenn nötig mit administrativen Fragen beschäftigt - die Paradigmen verschieben sich mit der Zeit. Die Zeit, die ich für meine Kinder brauche, fehlt dann bei der Pflege des Betriebsystems. Ich bitte deshalb die eine oder andere blöde Frage zu entschuldigen.

-Erdie

----------

## jkoerner

Ich habe mich bis Anfang der 90er beharrlich geweigert etwas mit elektronischer Datenverarbeitung zu machen. Neumodische und vorübergehende Erscheinung irgendwelcher Sesselpfurzer!

Irgendwann im Laufe meiner Schrauberkarriere war es dann wirklich einfacher die Daten auf den Bosch-Tester von der 286er DOS-Kiste zu übertragen als dieselben Daten aus dem Autodata-Ordner für die AU(Abgasuntersuchung) zu suchen und abzulesen. In der Zeit habe wir Kundenrechnungen auf DOS erstellt, als Revulotion spielte der Chef auf WIN-3.1...

Irgendwann hatte ich dann ein "vom LKW gefallenen" PC mit WIN95 zuhause. Das, was ich wollte, machte der natürlich nicht. Wie auch, er quittierte mit nerviger Beharrlichkeit den Dienst und fand Bluescreen irgendwie hipp. Ich nicht!

Dann kam ein Artikel über irgendwelche Betriebssysteme im örtlichen Freakblatt heraus und ich kaufte mir ein Corel-Linux. Steht übrigens immer noch mit dem Kassenbeleg im Regal, war demnach Anno 2000.  Ein wenig prickelndes Debian-Derivat mit 2.2 Kernel.

Danach SuSI 6.'schlag_mich_tot', danach die 7.2, dann 8.0(mit YAST_ich_könnte_kotzen). Debian Woody kam danach und ich habe viel gelernt, also lass ich nichts auf Debian kommen. Wenn man weiß wie man .deb Pakete baut kommt man nahe an Gentoo heran. Als logische Weiterentwicklung war dann Gentoo auf der Kiste. Und jetzt kann ich eben machen was ich will. Programmieren, installieren, und die Kiste läuft  so problemlos wie nie. Ich arbeite für meine Firma darauf, entwickle eigene Software in Qt/C++ dafür, alles klappt reibungslos, so war es noch nie, aber so soll es sein. (wie kitschig,   :Razz:  )

Und falls ich irgendwelchen "Jungspundies" komisch erscheine schließe ich mich Erdie an und oute mich als jenseits der 40, fühl' mich wohl und bin neugierig auf das was kommt. Das Tyan Board mit allen netten Kleinigkeiten für einen passiv wassergekühlten 64bitter liegen schon hier. Die Frage ist nur, Gentoo oder Plan9? Wird eben ein reiner Fileserver.

Jens

----------

## hfk

Linux, womit fing's an? Jemand hat mir Slackware-Floppies kopiert. 486 und X11: damit konnte man nicht arbeiten. Der nächste Versuch war SuSE 4.x: war schon besser. Seit dem wurde Windows von Linux verdrängt. Die letzte SuSE, die bei mir zum Einsatz kam war die 9.3. Alle neuen Versionen waren schick aber kamen mit meinem Notebook nicht zurecht. Und dann die konzeptionellen Umstellungen. Wenn man sich nicht exakt an die SUSE-Linie hält, ist man auf sich selbst gestellt und hat viel Arbeit.

Was mir schon seit langem bei SuSE auf den Geist geht, sind die hübsche Tool wie Yast, die eine Reihe von Progrämmchen verwenden, die meistens irgendwo versteckt sind und vor allem nicht dokumentiert sind.

Ein Freund verwendet seit mehreren Jahren Gentoo. Ich habe ich davor gedrückt umzusteigen auch, weil "never change a running system".

Ein neuer Topflappen war fällig. Ein guter Anlass auf Gentoo umzusteigen. Zunächst eine Test-Installation auf der alten Kiste.

Die Überraschung:

1. Die Dokumentation ist besser als von allen Distris, die ich mir angesehen habe.

2. Die Installation ging schneller als erwartet.

3. X11 mit Dual-Head lief aus dem Stand. (Seit SuSE 10.x lief da nichts).

4. Sauberes Konzept der Paket-Verwaltung einfach von der Konsole aus. Aber es gibt such Schicki-Micki: Kuroo.

5. Umstellung der Notebook-Konfiguration ist einfach und transparent mit Softlevel.

Der Sprung ins kalte Wasser: neues Notebook mit modernster Hardware und Gentoo als Neuling.

Aber es gibt bereits ein HowTo. Die Grundfunktionen laufen sofort und ohne Probleme. Aber dann kam das Problem mit X11 und Dual-Head. Die Grafik-Karte ist von Intel und nicht mehr von ATI. Da gab es schon eine Reihe von Versuchen: Kernel, X11, Konfiguration UND emerge.

Inzwischen laufen u.a.: externe USB-Platten, PCMCIA-Flash-Karten, externe USB-DVD-RAM werden identifiziert und entsprechend ihrer Label automatisch montiert oder Geräte-Dateien angelegt. Verschlüsselte Dateisysteme auch auf PCMCIA-Flash-Karten können dynamisch montiert werden. KDE konfiguriert sich um, wenn ein externer Bildschirm angeschlossen ist. VMWare läuft auch, wenn kein Netzwerk angeschlossen ist. Was fehlt: Hibernate2RAM ist nicht 100% sicher. Hibernate2Disk ist langsamer als Shutdown/Boot.

Das Tollste war dann die Behebung eines kleinen Fehlers: unter X11 wurden die Caps-lock-LED bei einer externen Tastatur nicht bedient. Tipp aus dem  Forum: Patch, Downgrade für X11. Als Neuling habe ich mich auf die Nase gelegt und einen Update der World durchgeführt. Schiete, X11 war zäh und unbrauchbar. X11 neu installieren, Downgrade, Upgrade: keine Besserung. Bis ich mir angesehen habe, wie ein virtuelles Paket definiert wird. Mir war sofort klar, das ist ein fehlerträchtiges Konzept. Wenn die integrierten Pakete nicht eindeutig angegeben sind, geht das irgendwann in die Hose. Also ran an die Arbeit, welche Pakte haben sich inzwischen geändert (emerge.log). Wie sich dann herausstellte, war es der Treiber für die Grafikkarte. Neue Version maskieren und X11 läuft wieder und die LEDs auch.

Diese Episode beschreibt die Situation von Gentoo für mich recht gut. Das System ist transparent und flexibel. Man kann es seinen eigenen Bedürfnissen anpassen. Dafür sind natürlich auch hinreichend Kenntnisse notwendig (die ich mir erst erwerben musste). Es gibt aber auch konzeptionelle Probleme. Das Konzept der virtuellen Pakete ist prima. Die Zuordnung nicht eindeutiger Versionen von Sub-Paketen ist meines Erachtens ein konzeptioneller Fehler, der behoben werden sollte.

Fazit: Gentoo ist klasse UND wir können es noch besser machen.

Heiner

P.S. Das waren noch Zeiten:

Rechner so groß wie'n Desktop-PC

Tastatur wie'n Taschenrechner

Anzeige mit zwei Zeilen Nixie-Röhren

Drucker ist ne Kugelkopf-Schreibmaschine

16 Kbyte Speicher im extra Tower-Gehäuse heult wie ein Fußballstadion

Programme werden per Schalter eingegeben

----------

## snIP3r

hi zusammen!

meinen ersten kontakt mit der unix/linux welt hatte ich waehrend meines studiums, da gab es 2 rechnerraeume, einen mit windows und einen mit unix (sun solaris). und da die windows kisten fast immer belegt waren, ging man halt an die solaris kisten um zu surfen oder zu arbeiten. damals war ich noch ueberzeugter windows juenger und konnte mich nur schwer von nem anderen os ueberzeugen lassen. aber mit der zeit fielen auch die angenehmen seiten eines unix os auf und ich arbeitete fast nur an den solaris kisten. spaeter als ich in eine wg zog musste dann nach einer weile ein server her. das war anfangs ne win nt 3.x maschine mit wingate drauf. da uns die aber zusehr probleme machte, installierten wir suse drauf. das war dann auch mein erster kontakt mit linux. fortan beschaeftigte ich mich dann mit suse bis ein mir studienkollege gentoo zeigte. dass gentoo in der grundinstallation keine gui dabei hatte fand ich schon von anfang an klasse, den bisher beschraenkte sich der linux einsatz auf den (home) server und da hat ne gui ja bekanntlich nichts verloren  :Wink: 

seit 2003 setze ich nun gentoo ein (wie schon gesagt vorwiegend auf home servern) und ich muss sagen durch den einsatz von gentoo hab ich sehr viel ueber linux gelernt. ich sehr zufrieden mit der community. wann immer ich probleme hatte - es wurde mir immer geholfen *dreimalaufholzklopf* ich hoffe auch sehr dass das so bleibt. mittlerweile habe ich auch angefangen nicht nur bei meinen eigenen problemen zu posten, sondern ich versuche anderen gentoo usern zu helfen. alles in allem kann ich nur sagen: GENTOO rockt!!!

gruss

snIP3r

----------

## CommanderHammilton

zuerst hatte ich einen 386SX, da hatte ich viele nächte civilisation von sid meier gespielt^das waren noch zeiten. als erstes os hatte ich dos 6.2 mit doubledensity

dann ging es zu windows 95 dann auf windows 98. während meiner ausbildung hatte ich dann ersten kontakt mit suse linux. Während der windows 95/98 zeit hatte ich auch viel zeit im fido net und in mailboxen verbracht^^das war sehr lustig^^

dann so etwa vor zwei jahren lernte ich einen gentoo entwickler kennen, ich  konnte mich schnell für gentoo begeistern. Hatte aber auch kurze ausflüge  zu ubuntu und fedora, jedoch einmal gentoo immer gentoo^

mein pc ( laptop ) läuft 1a mit gentoo, ich kann damit meine arbeit erledigen und freue mich jeden tag über das von mir konfigurierte system^ und dies ermöglicht eine starke und wachsende  gentoo gemeinde, ohne die vielen hilfen und foren beiträge währe gentoo nicht gentoo^^

evt. habe ich bald auch einen kunden der seinen server auf gentoo umstellen will...

----------

